# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է

## Մանոն

Եկեք գրենք որևէ հերոս(ուհու)ի անուն, ու գտնենք, թե ո՞ր գրքից է այն: Պարտադիր չէ, որ լինեն միայն գլխավոր հերոսներ: Ճիշտ պատասխանողն ինքն է հարցադրում: Դժվարանալու դեպքում  հարց տվողը կարող է հուշումներ անել: 
Առաջին հարցը շա՜տ հեշտ է  :Smile:  
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոս(ուհի)ն է *Մերսեդեսը*:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ալեքսանդր Դյումա «Կոմս Մոնթե Քրիստո»  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Մի փոքր բարդացնե՞նք  :Smile: 

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Քրիստին Դաեն

----------


## impression

Լավ, երևի թե իմացող չկա…

Իսկ կարո՞ղ եք ասել, ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Բեքի Թետչերը  :Smile: 
Սա իրոք ավելի հեշտ է:

----------


## Մանոն

> Լավ, երևի թե իմացող չկա…
> 
> Իսկ կարո՞ղ եք ասել, ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Բեքի Թետչերը 
> Սա իրոք ավելի հեշտ է:


«Թոմ Սոյեր»-ից՞
Համ էլ impression ջան, դու կարող ես հուշումներ անել  :Smile:  (Այդքան շուտ մի հանձնվիր)
Ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք էլ մի վախեցեք սխալվելուց :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Լավ, երևի թե իմացող չկա…
> 
> Իսկ կարո՞ղ եք ասել, ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Բեքի Թետչերը 
> Սա իրոք ավելի հեշտ է:


Թոմ Սոյեր - Մարկ Տվեն


Վայ ուշացա լոլ

----------


## Մանոն

> Թոմ Սոյեր - Մարկ Տվեն
> 
> 
> Վայ ուշացա լոլ


Հարգելի *Root* հարցի իմ իրավունքը  Ձեզ եմ զիջում, որովհետև. նախ՝ դուք հեղինակին էլ եք նշել, երկրորդ՝ ...համ էլ ես այսօր մի հարց արդեն տվել եմ :Smile:  Այնպես որ, սպասում ենք նոր հարցի...

----------


## impression

> «Թոմ Սոյեր»-ից՞
> Համ էլ impression ջան, դու կարող ես հուշումներ անել  (Այդքան շուտ մի հանձնվիր)


Հուշումներ կարելի՞ են  :Hands Up:  շատ լավ, ուրեմն կհուշեմ, որ Քրիստին Դաեն գլխավոր հերոսուհին է, և որ այդ ստեղծագործության հիման վրա Լլոյդ Վեբերը գրել է իր հայտնի օպերաներից մեկը  :Ok:  

Ես օրենքներին լավ ծանոթ չեմ, եթե իմ հերթը չէր, ներողություն  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Քրիստին Դաեն


Օպերայի ուրվականը գրքի և ֆիլմի հերոսուհին է:

----------


## impression

> Օպերայի ուրվականը գրքի և ֆիլմի հերոսուհին է:


 :Hands Up:   Ապրես  :Hands Up:  

նաև համանուն օպերայի հերոսուհին է

----------


## Root

> Հարգելի *Root* հարցի իմ իրավունքը  Ձեզ եմ զիջում, որովհետև. նախ՝ դուք հեղինակին էլ եք նշել, երկրորդ՝ ...համ էլ ես այսօր մի հարց արդեն տվել եմ Այնպես որ, սպասում ենք նոր հարցի...


Վայ չէ Manon ջան .. առաջինը Դուք եք պատասխանել  :Smile:  Դուք էլ տվեք հարցը:
Բացի այդ ես մի փոքր ջենթլմենություն անեմ  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Ուրեմ բաց հասարակության համատեղ ICQաՖորումյան ջանքերով  իմ և Manon-ի կողմից հատուկ հարց ...

Մանոն ....

Պ.Ս.  Հարցը ձևակերպելու համար ծախսեցինք ընդհամենը 4 րոպե  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Վայ չէ Manon ջան .. առաջինը Դուք եք պատասխանել  Դուք էլ տվեք հարցը:
> Բացի այդ ես մի փոքր ջենթլմենություն անեմ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
> Ուրեմ բաց հասարակության համատեղ ICQաՖորումյան ջանքերով  իմ և Manon-ի կողմից հատուկ հարց ...
> 
> Մանոն ....
> 
> Պ.Ս.  Հարցը ձևակերպելու համար ծախսեցինք ընդհամենը 4 րոպե


Աբբա Պրևո "Մանոն Լեսկո"  :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

impression ջան ճիշտ ես :Smile:  
Սպասում ենք հարցի…

----------


## Մանոն

Քանի որ impression-ը երկար ժամանակ լռում է, նորից հարցը ես կտամ: (Հուսով եմ չի նեղանա :Wink:  )
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է *Ռոչոստերը*:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Քանի որ impression-ը երկար ժամանակ լռում է, նորից հարցը ես կտամ: (Հուսով եմ չի նեղանա )
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է *Ռոչոստերը*:


Ջեյն Էյր

----------


## Մանոն

Այո.... :Smile:  Իսկ հեղինակին հիշու՞մ ես: Մանկությանս սիրած գրքերից է: 
Հերթը քոնն է: Սպասում ենք հարցի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այո.... Իսկ հեղինակին հիշու՞մ ես: Մանկությանս սիրած գրքերից է: 
> Հերթը քոնն է: Սպասում ենք հարցի:


Հեղինակը՝ Շառլոթ Բրոնտե
Հարցը կգրեմ մի քանի րոպեից

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Քանի որ վերոհիշյալ բոլոր հերոսները ռոմանտիկ ժանրի գրքերից են, ապա ես ևս չեմ խախտի այդ ավանդույթը.
*Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Կոնսուելոն և ո՞վ է հեղինակը:*

----------


## impression

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Կոնսուելլո-ն նաև գրքի վերնագիրն է, իսկ հեղինակն է Ժորժ Սանդը: Cassiopea ջան, ճի՞շտ եմ պատասխանել

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Կոնսուելլո-ն նաև գրքի վերնագիրն է, իսկ հեղինակն է Ժորժ Սանդը: Cassiopea ջան, ճի՞շտ եմ պատասխանել


Լիովին ճիշտ ես, նա նաև "Կոմսուհի Ռուդելշտադ" գրքի հերոսուհին է, որը հանդիսանում է "Կոնսուելո"-ի շարունակությունը:

----------


## impression

Շատ բարի, այդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, հարց տալու հերթը նորից իմն է: Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Բենվենուտո Չելլինին: Հարցը բավականին հեշտ է  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Շատ բարի, այդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, հարց տալու հերթը նորից իմն է: Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Բենվենուտո Չելլինին: Հարցը բավականին հեշտ է


*Ասկանիո*
Իսկ Բենվենուտտո Չելլինին հռչակավոր քանդակագործ էր: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, էս ո՞նց եք հասցնում սենց արագ  :Sad:  Աչքս չեմ հասցնում թարթել, հարցն ու պատասխանը միանգամից հայտնվում են: Ես էլ եմ ուզում խաղալ:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ժո՛ղ, էս ո՞նց եք հասցնում սենց արագ  Աչքս չեմ հասցնում թարթել, հարցն ու պատասխանը միանգամից հայտնվում են: Ես էլ եմ ուզում խաղալ:


 :Smile:  Բյուր ջան, հատուկ հարց քեզ համար, ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է... *Սկարլետ*:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Քամուց քշվածները»*։  :Tongue:  Հեղինակին չեմ հիշում...  :Sad: 
Կներես, Բյուր, էս անգամ էլ ես առաջ ընկա...  :Blush:  

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է *Տեսսը*։ Նշեք նաև հեղինակին։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛ն, սպանելու եմ  :Cray: 
Էս մեկն էլ թարսի պես շատ ծանոթ է, բայց չեմ հիշում: Գնամ, մտածեմ, մինչև մեկն էլի առաջ ընկնի  :Cray:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *«Քամուց քշվածները»*։  Հեղինակին չեմ հիշում... 
> Կներես, Բյուր, էս անգամ էլ ես առաջ ընկա...  
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է *Տեսսը*։ Նշեք նաև հեղինակին։


Տեսսը Դ՛Էրբրվիլների ընտանիքից
 :Blush:  Հեղինակին չեմ հիշում:

----------


## impression

> Տեսսը Դ՛Էրբրվիլների ընտանիքից
>  Հեղինակին չեմ հիշում:


Ճիշտ ես, հեղինակն էլ՝ Թոմաս Հարդի  :Wink:  

Հարց. Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Աուրելիանոն  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Աուրելիանոն


Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - «100 տարվա մենություն»  :LOL: 
Միանգամից իմ հարցը. ո՞ր գրքից է Ֆերմինա Դազան (Impression, դու սուս կմնաս  :Tongue: )

----------


## impression

> Միանգամից իմ հարցը. ո՞ր գրքից է Ֆերմինա Դազան (Impression, դու սուս կմնաս )


Ես սուս մնացի, բայց խաղն առաջ չի գնում.... Գարսիա Մարկես "Սերը ժանտախտի օրերին" (ըստ որոշ թարգմանությունների՝ Սերը խոլերայի օրերին)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես սուս մնացի, բայց խաղն առաջ չի գնում.... Գարսիա Մարկես "Սերը ժանտախտի օրերին" (ըստ որոշ թարգմանությունների՝ Սերը խոլերայի օրերին)


«Սերը խոլերայի ժամանակ»… ըստ որոշ թարգմանություններ չկա: Հենց խոլերա. El amor en los tiempos del cólera

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Impression-ը հերթը ինձ հանձնեց… Բայց երևի կփոշմանի էս մի առաջարկածիցս հետո: Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Նիքոլը:

----------


## aniko

> *«Քամուց քշվածները»*։  Հեղինակին չեմ հիշում...


հեղինակը Մարգրետ Միտչել

որ գրքի հեռոսուհին է Վերոնիկան

----------


## Cassiopeia

> հեղինակը Մարգրետ Միտչել
> 
> որ գրքի հեռոսուհին է Վերոնիկան


Վերոնիկան ուզում է մահանալ, Պաուլո Կոելո

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Կարծում եմ չեմ սխալվել, որովհետև իմ անունով այլ հերոսուհի չեմ հիշում :Smile:  
Հետևաբար հարցս. *Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Մեֆիստոֆելը* :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերոնիկան ուզում է մահանալ, Պաուլո Կոելո
> 
> Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
> Կարծում եմ չեմ սխալվել, որովհետև իմ անունով այլ հերոսուհի չեմ հիշում


Բայց կարծեմ ոչ թե «ուզում էր», այլ «որոշում»...  :Think:  չէ՞։  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բայց կարծեմ ոչ թե ուզում էր, այլ որոշում...  չէ՞։


Ռուսերեն "Вероника хочет умереть", Կարծում եմ իմ թարգմանությունն ավելի համապատասխան է :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռուսերեն "Вероника хочет умереть", Կարծում եմ իմ թարգմանությունն ավելի համապատասխան է


Հա՞։ Իսկ ես այսպես էի հիշում. «Вероника решает умереть»  :Think:  
Դե լավ, կարևոր չէ։  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հա՞։ Իսկ ես այսպես էի հիշում. «Вероника решает умереть»


Հնարավոր է, որ տարբեր թարգմանություններում ու հրատարակություններում տարբեր լինի :Smile:

----------


## impression

:Smile:   "Ֆաուստ" Հեղինակը՝ Գյոթե 

Հարց՝ ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Վոլանդը

----------


## Ուլուանա

> "Ֆաուստ" Հեղինակը՝ Գյոթե 
> 
> Հարց՝ ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Վոլանդը


Բուլգակով «Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան»

Ո՞վ է Թոմաս Վինգֆիլդը։

----------


## Root

> Բուլգակով «Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան»
> 
> Ո՞վ է Թոմաս Վինգֆիլդը։


"Մոնթեսումայի Դուստրը"- Հենրի Ռայդեր Հագարդ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Root, ճիշտ ես պատասխանել։ Սպասում ենք քո հարցին։  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Root, ճիշտ ես պատասխանել։ Սպասում ենք քո հարցին։


Ամաչում էի  :Smile:   :Blush:  

Ով է Էմիլ Բոյևը ?  լոլ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի րոպե… ի՞նչ եք առաջ անցել  :Angry2: 
Մինչև երեկ հերթ չէիք տալիս ինձ, հիմա էլ ուզում եք շրջանցե՞լ: Դե հլը պատասխանեք էս մեկին, տեսնեմ.



> Impression-ը հերթը ինձ հանձնեց… Բայց երևի կփոշմանի էս մի առաջարկածիցս հետո: Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Նիքոլը:

----------


## impression

Բյուր, դե չգիտենք, գոնե հուշիր, երեկվանից բան չի ստացվում  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե հոգեբույժի հետ ամուսնանամ, կդառնամ Նիքոլ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե հոգեբույժի հետ ամուսնանամ, կդառնամ Նիքոլ


Բյուր, էդ Նիքոլիդ հետ մի բան արա, թեման խցանել ա։  :LOL:

----------


## Մանոն

Երեխեք հաստատ Բյուրը «վրեժ է լուծում» իրեն հերթ չտալու համար  :Tongue:  :
Բյուր ջան, գոնե ասա ո՞վ է հեղինակը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխեք հաստատ Բյուրը «վրեժ է լուծում» իրեն հերթ չտալու համար  :
> Բյուր ջան, գոնե ասա ո՞վ է հեղինակը:


Չէ՛, հեղինակի անունը որ տամ, միանգամից կգուշակեք: Նա երկու-երեք հայտնի գործ ունի, դրանցից մեկի գլխավոր հերոսուհին էլ Նիքոլն է: 
Մի երկու հուշում էլ անեմ: Նիքոլի ամուսնու անունը Դիկ էր, որը հոգեբույժ էր, ուներ սիրուհի Ռոզմարի անունով: Նիքոլը հոգեկան հիվանդ էր: 
Հա՛, իսկ ամենակարևորը… իմ սիրած գրքերից է  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ժող ջան, ես գիտեմ գիրքն էլ, հեղինակին էլ, բայց Բյուրն արգելել է գրել, մի քիչ էլ պիտի տառապեք  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Root

Ֆրենսիս Սքոտ Քեյ Ֆիցջերալդ - Գիշերը նուրբ է…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ֆրենսիս Սքոտ Քեյ Ֆիցջերալդ - Գիշերը նուրբ է…


«Գիշերն անույշ է»։  :Tongue:  

Root, էլի հատուկ հրավերի՞ ես սպասում։  :LOL:  Դե գրի, էլի, քո հերթն է։  :Wink:  Սպասում ենք։  :Smile:

----------


## Root

Ես իմ հարցը վաաղուց տվել եմ .. :Tongue:   :LOL:  

Ով է Էմիլ Բոյևը ?  լոլ

----------


## Մանոն

> Ես իմ հարցը վաաղուց տվել եմ ..  
> 
> Ով է Էմիլ Բոյևը ?  լոլ


Root, եթե մինչև հիմա չեն պատասխանել` հավանաբար իմացող չկա: Կամ հուշում արա, կամ ուրիշ հարց գրիր: :Think:

----------


## Root

> Root, եթե մինչև հիմա չեն պատասխանել` հավանաբար իմացող չկա: Կամ հուշում արա, կամ ուրիշ հարց գրիր:


Բոգոմիլ Ռայնով

----------


## Ուլուանա

Root, քանի որ ոչ ոք չգուշակեց պատասխանը, ուրեմն էլի քո հերթն է (բայց էս անգամ մի քիչ ավելի հեշտ բան կգրես...  :Blush:  )։  :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Root, քանի որ ոչ ոք չգուշակեց պատասխանը, ուրեմն էլի քո հերթն է (բայց էս անգամ մի քիչ ավելի հեշտ բան կգրես...  )։


Գաբրիել Բետերեջ

----------


## impression

Լուսնաքարը  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Լուսնաքարը


Վայ Վայյյյյյ ԱՊՌԵՍՍՍՍ դու ... ակումբի պատիվը փրկեցիր .. :Smile:   :Tongue:   :Smile:  դու ես հիմա հարց տալիս ես էլ մի ամսով լռում եմ  :LOL: 

P.S. "Լուսնաքար" Ուիլկի Քլինզ

----------


## impression

Ո՞ր գրքից է Սանչո Պանսան  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ո՞ր գրքից է Սանչո Պանսան


Վայ, էս ինչ հեշտ հարց էր. Սերվանտես «Դոն Կիխոտ» (կամ էլ հայկական տարբերակով՝ Դոն Քիշոտ  :Wacko:  )

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Լեսթեր Քեյնը։  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Վայ, էս ինչ հեշտ հարց էր. Սերվանտես «Դոն Կիխոտ» (կամ էլ հայկական տարբերակով՝ Դոն Քիշոտ  )
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Լեսթեր Քեյնը։


Թեոդոր Դրեյզեր - Ջեննի Հերարդ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թեոդոր Դրեյզեր - Ջեննի Հերարդ


Մի փոքրիկ ուղղում. Թեոդոր Դր*ա*յզեր «Ջեննի *Գերհ*արդ»։  :Tongue:  

Է՜, Root, էլի քո հերթն եղա՞վ։  :LOL:  Հեսա էլի մի ջանջալ գիրք կպահի։  :Aggressive:

----------


## Root

> Մի փոքրիկ ուղղում. Թեոդոր Դր*ա*յզեր «Ջեննի *Գերհ*արդ»։  
> 
> Է՜, Root, էլի քո հերթն եղա՞վ։  Հեսա էլի մի ջանջալ գիրք կպահի։


 Դ'Արտանյան

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դ'Արտանյան


 :LOL:  Լավ, ասեցինք՝ հեշտ, բայց ոչ էս աստիճանի։  :LOL:  Ալեքսանդր Դյումա «Երեք հրացանակիրները»։ Հեսա կասեն՝ ոչ մի բանի հավան չի էս աղջիկը։  :Blush:  

Լավ, սպասեք մի հատ դժվարոտ բան պահեմ.  :Tongue:  
*Մայքլ Մոնթ*  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Root

> Լավ, ասեցինք՝ հեշտ, բայց ոչ էս աստիճանի։  Ալեքսանդր Դյումա «Երեք հրացանակիրները»։ Հեսա կասեն՝ ոչ մի բանի հավան չի էս աղջիկը։  
> 
> Լավ, սպասեք մի հատ դժվարոտ բան պահեմ.  
> *Մայքլ Մոնթ*


Պատասխանը սխալ էր  :LOL:  

Ալեքսանդր Դյումա - 20 Տարի անց  :LOL:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պատասխանը սխալ էր  
> 
> Ալեքսանդր Դյումա - 20 Տարի անց


Էլ դաղալություն մի արա։  :Nono:  Հարցիս պատասխանի։  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Էլ դաղալություն մի արա։  Հարցիս պատասխանի։


Ասք Ֆոսթրայթների մասին : Ջոնիկ Գոլսուորսի

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասք Ֆոս*րս*այթների մասին : Ջոնիկ Գոլսուորդի


Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկում եմ Root-ին հանել էս խաղից։ Ամեն ինչ իմանում է։  :LOL:  Բայց կարո՞ղ ա զարտուղի ճանապարհներով ես իմանում։  :Shok:  Քո թույլ տված տառասխալները մի քիչ կասկածի տեղիք են տալիս...  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկում եմ Root-ին հանել էս խաղից։ Ամեն ինչ իմանում է։  Բայց կարո՞ղ ա զարտուղի ճանապարհներով ես իմանում։  Քո թույլ տված տառասխալները մի քիչ կասկածի տեղիք են տալիս...


Ան, որ զարտուղի ճանապարհով գտներ պատասխանները, ապա ճիշտը կգրեր :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, որ զարտուղի ճանապարհով գտներ պատասխանները, ապա ճիշտը կգրեր


Չէ, դե որ ինտերնետում գտներ, պարզ է, որ դժվար թե հայերեն լեզվով գտներ, պիտի կամ ռուսերենը գտներ, կամ էլ անգլերենը, իսկ տառադարձելու դեպքում նման տառասխալները շատ հավանական են։ Էդ առումով ինձ հատկապես կասկածելի թվաց «Ջենիի *Հերարդը*»...  :Shok:

----------


## Root

> Չէ, դե որ ինտերնետում գտներ, պարզ է, որ դժվար թե հայերեն լեզվով գտներ, պիտի կամ ռուսերենը գտներ, կամ էլ անգլերենը, իսկ տառադարձելու դեպքում նման տառասխալները շատ հավանական են։ Էդ առումով ինձ հատկապես կասկածելի թվաց «Ջենիի *Հերարդը*»...


իՍԿ Ջենիֆեր ԼօԲեզը լօօլ ....    մեր տանը ետ Ֆոստրայտների /ուրիշ ձև չեմ կարում արտասանեմ լոլ/ լոգիաները լիքն են

----------


## Մանոն

Երեխեք, մինչև Root-ի պինգվինի ընտրություններից վերադառնալը, ես հարց գրեմ, կարծում եմ ինքը շա~տ մեծահոգի է ու չի նեղանա :Tongue:  
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է *Վռոնսկին*:

----------


## Amaru

«Աննա Կարենինա», Լև Տոլստոյ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Աննա Կարենինա», Լև Տոլստոյ


Amaru, հարց տուր։  :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Անդրես դը Ֆոնսեկա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անդրես դը Ֆոնսեկա


Հենրի Ռայդեր Հագարդ «Մոնթեսումայի դուստրը»։  :Smile: 

Ո՞վ է *Հիթքլիֆը*։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հենրի Ռայդեր Հագարդ «Մոնթեսումայի դուստրը»։ 
> 
> Ո՞վ է *Հիթքլիֆը*։


Էմիլի Բրոնտե "Մոլեգնած հողմերի դարավանդը"

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էմիլի Բրոնտե "Մոլեգնած հողմերի դարավանդը"


Հա  :Smile: , միայն թե ոչ թե *մոլեգնած*, այլ *մոլեգին*։  :Tongue:  Բայց ինչ զզվելին եմ, չէ՞, ամեն ինչին կպնում եմ։  :Blush:  

Վեր, շարունակիր։  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Արտաշես Օթարյան

----------


## lili-4

> Արտաշես Օթարյան


Պատվի համար :Smile:  Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ահա իմ հարցը
*Սանտիագո*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պատվի համար Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ահա իմ հարցը
> *Սանտիագո*


Պաոլո Կոելյո «Ալքիմիկոսը»։  :Smile: 

Ո՞վ է *Ջեյք Բարնսը*։

----------


## Kita

Հեմինգուեյ և եթե չեմ սխալվում Ֆիեստա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հեմինգուեյ և եթե չեմ սխալվում «Ֆիեստա»


Այո։  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Ուրեմն :Smile:  
Անետտա

----------


## Katyusha

են գրքից ա, են որ մի հատ նկարիչ համ մամային ա սիրում, համ ախչկան. անունը չեմ հիշում

----------


## Kita

> են գրքից ա, են որ մի հատ նկարիչ համ մամային ա սիրում, համ ախչկան. անունը չեմ հիշում


ո՛չ, այդ գրքից չէ: :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Ռոմեն Ռոլան, "Ocharovannaja dusha"

Երեխեք շատ հետաքրքիր բան եք մտախել, ափսոս ուշացել եմ, բայց կփորցեմ պատասխանել այս վերջին հարցին…
Եթե ցանկացողներ լինեն շարունակել, ես պատրաստ եմ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ռոմեն Ռոլան, "Ocharovannaja dusha"
> 
> Երեխեք շատ հետաքրքիր բան եք մտախել, ափսոս ուշացել եմ, բայց կփորցեմ պատասխանել այս վերջին հարցին…
> Եթե ցանկացողներ լինեն շարունակել, ես պատրաստ եմ


Ժող, մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ, որ եթե գուշակել ես, պիտի հարց տաս, որ եթե ցանկացողեր չլինեին, թեման չէր շարունակվի, ու այդպես էլ չհասկացա թէ Apsara-ն ինչի՞ է պատրաստ, եթե այսքան ժամանակ դեռ հարց չի գրել… :Cool:

----------


## Apsara

> Ժող, մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ, որ եթե գուշակել ես, պիտի հարց տաս, որ եթե ցանկացողեր չլինեին, թեման չէր շարունակվի, ու այդպես էլ չհասկացա թէ Apsara-ն ինչի՞ է պատրաստ, եթե այսքան ժամանակ դեռ հարց չի գրել…


Մանոն ես 100%  համոզված չէի որ հարցի պատասխանը ճիշտ է, բարի լիներ մեկը ասեր, կամ հենց հարց գրողը թող ուշադիր լինի :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Որ գռքի հերոսուհին է
Аксиня -ն

----------


## Root

> Մանոն ես 100%  համոզված չէի որ հարցի պատասխանը ճիշտ է, բարի լիներ մեկը ասեր, կամ հենց հարց գրողը թող ուշադիր լինի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
> Որ գռքի հերոսուհին է
> Аксиня -ն


Тихий Дон - Шолохов

----------


## Apsara

> Тихий Дон - Шолохов


Ճիշտ է

----------


## Root

> Ճիշտ է


Միսթր Հիլթոն Կյուբիտ

----------


## Root

> Միսթր Հիլթոն Կյուբիտ


Հեսա Ուլուանան քարերով ինձ ես բաժնից ...  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Diablo:   :Diablo:   :Diablo:

----------


## impression

Դու չափազանց չար պինգվին ես,
Էլ չմտնես պոստեր գրես  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Դե գոնե հուշում արա …  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Դու չափազանց չար պինգվին ես,
> Էլ չմտնես պոստեր գրես 
> 
> Դե գոնե հուշում արա …


Շատ լավ .... Միսիս Հիլթոն Կյուբիթ


Պ.Ս. Պինգվինը ես չեմ այլ իմ ավատարը  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ լավ .... Միսիս Հիլթոն Կյուբիթ


Սա՞ էր հուշումը...  :Unsure:  Ինչ տխուր հուշում էր բայց...  :Sad:   (առայժմ տխրում եմ, էլի, իսկ հետո արդեն կջղայնանամ  :Tongue: )

----------


## Root

> Սա՞ էր հուշումը...  Ինչ տխուր հուշում էր բայց...   (առայժմ տխրում եմ, էլի, իսկ հետո արդեն կջղայնանամ )


Էէէհ ... Շերլոք Հոլմս .... էս էլ որ չասեք Պինգվինաշենի արև չեմ գրի այստեղ էլ ....

----------


## Amaru

Էս թեման ինչի՞ ա մեռել...

----------


## Root

> Էս թեման ինչի՞ ա մեռել...


Հարցեր տվեք Ժող . մեղա եմ ես էլ հարց չեմ տա , հետևաբար չեմ էլ պատասխանի  :Wink:  ....

Իսկ պատասխանը ` Արթուր Կոնան Դոյլ - Շերլոք Հոլմսի Արկածներից <Պարող Մարդուկները> պատմվածքից

----------


## impression

Փորձենք վերակենդանացնել թեման  :Wink: 

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն էր.... մարդաչափ ուտիճը: Նաև խնդրում եմ նշել հեղինակին: Ժող, հեքիաթների հետևից չընկնեք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## impression

Է՜հ, իմացող չկա, ոնց որ թե....

Հուշեմ, հեղինակն ավստրիացի է, էքզիստենցիալիստ  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ես հույսս կտրեցի  :Sad:   :Sos: 

Ճիշտ պատասխանն է՝ Կաֆկա, Կերպարանափոխություններ

Քանի որ ոչ ոք չպատասխանեց, ևս մեկ անգամ փորձեմ հարց տալ. ո՞ր գրքից է Դոդոն  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Խոսքը Մեր Բակի Դոդոյի մասին չի  :IMG Smile:

----------


## Apsara

[QUOTE=impression;284898]Ես հույսս կտրեցի  :Sad:   :Sos: 

Ճիշտ պատասխանն է՝ Կաֆկա, Կերպարանափոխություններ

Քանի որ ոչ ոք չպատասխանեց, ևս մեկ անգամ փորձեմ հարց տալ. ո՞ր գրքից է Դոդոն  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Խոսքը Մեր Բակի Դոդոյի մասին չի  :IMG Smile: [/QUOT

ես որտեղից ես այսպիսի հերոսներ գտնում, որ ասեմ քիչ կարդացած եմ, սխալ կլինի, բայց դեռ չեմ հանդիպել այս վեռջին 2 գռողներին  :Think: 
ծ

----------


## impression

Է՜հ.....

Հուշում. Գրքի գլխավոր հերոսուհին փոքրիկ աղջիկ է, որև իրականում եղել է հեղինակի ընկերոջ դուստրը  :Wink: 

Կարծում եմ՝ շատ բաց հուշում էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ալիսան հրաշքների աշխարհում  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Մի հատ շաաաաաաաաաատ դժվարը մտածել էի, բայց որոշեցի թողնել հետոյի, իսկ հիմա մի հատ կատակային  :LOL: 
Ո՞ր գրքից է Ռաստինյակը:

----------


## impression

Վայ, ապրես դու, Բյուր, արդեն ինձ վատ էի զգում  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, ինձ թվում էր՝ 5 րոպե չանցած ճիշտ պատասխան ա լինելու: Ոչ ոք Ռաստինյակին չգիտի աչքիս  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

Չհասկացա թե կատակայինը որն էր, եթե Ռաստինյակը " Հայր Գորիո" գրվածքից է, իսկ դա կյանքի տռագեդիայի մասին է :Think:  :Think:  :Think: 

որ գրքի հերոսն է Էվրեմոնդը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

:LOL:  Հենց էն, որ Ռաստինյակը հազար գրքի մեջ կա, ու բոլորն էլ տափակագույն բաներ են  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> Հենց էն, որ Ռաստինյակը հազար գրքի մեջ կա, ու բոլորն էլ տափակագույն բաներ են


ես երևի միայն Հայր Գորիո-ի մեջ եմ հանդիպել: Ինչ վերաբերվում է գրվածքին, ապա հաստատ տափակ չէ, ուղղակի անհասանելի է ոմանց :Think: 
Իսկ հերոսին լավ չեմ հիրում, գուցե և համաձայնվեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ ճիշտ ես, էդ գրքի տափակությունը անհասանելի է ոմանց  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> Շատ ճիշտ ես, էդ գրքի տափակությունը անհասանելի է ոմանց


 :Sulel:  ԷԷհհհհհ
ուրիշ ասելիք չեմ գտնում:
ամեն մեկը իր աստիճանին :Cool:

----------


## Kita

> որ գրքի հերոսն է Էվրեմոնդը


Դիկենս- Повесть о двух городах
դե հայերեն չեմ կարդացել :Blush: , չգիտեմ հայերեն թարգմանությունը:

ուրեմն…
Հենրի

----------


## impression

Kita ջան, խնդրում եմ, մի քիչ պարզաբանիր հարցդ: Այնպիսի անուն ես գրել, որ հիմա ինչ էլ պատասխանեմ՝ ճիշտ է լինելու: Կարող եմ ասել Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը, Անգլուխ ձիավորը, Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները: Անգլո-ամերիկյան գրականության հայտնի ու անհայտ գործերի 90 տոկոսում կա քո նշած անունը  :Wink:

----------


## Kita

մյուս հերոսների անուններից ասեմ…
Բիլ...

----------


## John

գանձերի կղզի՞ն

----------


## Kita

> գանձերի կղզի՞ն


ոչ
հերոսները ոսկու հանքափորությամբ են զբաղվում, չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ եղավ բառը :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

> ոչ
> հերոսները ոսկու հանքափորությամբ են զբաղվում, չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ եղավ բառը


Իսկ միգուցե Ջեկ Լոնդոն  Սպիտակ ժանիքը

----------


## Kita

> Իսկ միգուցե Ջեկ Լոնդոն  Սպիտակ ժանիքը


Այո :Wink:  :Smile: 
շարունակիր Վարդ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## ԼԻԿ

> Իսկ միգուցե Ջեկ Լոնդոն  Սպիտակ ժանիքը


ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում այդ հերոսին

----------


## Apsara

> Այո
> շարունակիր Վարդ


Տաթ ջան, գիտես չէ կասկածւմ էի :Blush: 

լավ
Ո՞ր գրքից է  Elizabeth Bennet

----------


## Srtik

Pride and Prejudice

Հիմա հենց այդ գիրքն եմ կարդում:  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Pride and Prejudice
> 
> Հիմա հենց այդ գիրքն եմ կարդում:


ճիշտ ես, լավ գիրք է չէ՞
դե շարունակիր  :Smile:

----------


## Srtik

> ճիշտ ես, լավ գիրք է չէ՞
> դե շարունակիր


Ըհը, լավն է: :Smile: 

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Օտոմին:

----------


## Root

> Ըհը, լավն է:
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Օտոմին:


Մոնթեսումայի Դուստրը - Հենրի Ռայդեր Հագարդ

Չդիմացա էլի սիրածս հեղինակներից է  :LOL:

----------


## Srtik

> Մոնթեսումայի Դուստրը - Հենրի Ռայդեր Հագարդ
> 
> Չդիմացա էլի սիրածս հեղինակներից է


Բավականին հեշտ հարց էր, չէ՞:  :LOL: 
Էլի տանջելու՞ ես ժողովրդին, Root:

----------


## Root

> Բավականին հեշտ հարց էր, չէ՞: 
> Էլի տանջելու՞ ես ժողովրդին, Root:


Ոչ , հարց չեմ տա ... դուք տվեք ... ես փաս ... ես որ հարց եմ տալիս թեման կանգնումա, Ուլանան էլ  :Angry2: ա վրես  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Apsara

> Ոչ , հարց չեմ տա ... դուք տվեք ... ես փաս ... ես որ հարց եմ տալիս թեման կանգնումա, Ուլանան էլ ա վրես


Իսկ ես պիտի խնդրեմ, որ հենց դու հարցը տաս, ուզոում եմ ինքս ինձ ստուգել, դե սպասում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Իսկ ես պիտի խնդրեմ, որ հենց դու հարցը տաս, ուզոում եմ ինքս ինձ ստուգել, դե սպասում եմ


Լավ քո խաթեր Apsara բայց վերջին անգամ  :Smile:  

Եվա-Լոտտա

----------


## Apsara

> Լավ քո խաթեր Apsara բայց վերջին անգամ  
> 
> Եվա-Լոտտա


Կալլե  Բլյումկվիստի հեքաթներից մեկի հերոսուհին չէ՞

----------


## Root

> Կալլե  Բլյումկվիստի հեքաթներից մեկի հերոսուհին չէ՞


Այո, դե շարունակիր:

----------


## Apsara

> Այո, դե շարունակիր:


Анна Фирлинг

----------


## Kita

> Анна Фирлинг


Бертольда Брехта -Мамаша Кураж и ее дети
 :Think:

----------


## The_only_one

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհինա  Ագնեսը

Կներես Kita ջան

----------


## DVG

Энн Бронте - Агнес Грей ??

----------


## Apsara

> Бертольда Брехта -Мамаша Кураж и ее дети


ինձ կներեք բացակայությանս համար: Այո, ճիշտ ես, փաստորեն դու պիտի շարունակեիր, բայց ոչինչ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհինա Ագնեսը


Շատ անհաջող հարց է: Մենակ ես երկու գիրք կարող եմ նշել. Չարլ Դիքենս - «Դավիթ Կոպերֆիլդ», նորից Դիքենս - «Օլիվեր Թվիստ»

----------


## Apsara

> Շատ անհաջող հարց է: Մենակ ես երկու գիրք կարող եմ նշել. Չարլ Դիքենս - «Դավիթ Կոպերֆիլդ», նորից Դիքենս - «Օլիվեր Թվիստ»


Որ շաատ անհաջող լիներ, չէին գուշակի :Wink: 
ուրեմն իմացողը գիտի  :Tongue: 

Բյուր խի չես հարց տալիս շարունակվի
կամ ուրիշ մեկը
ես չեմ ուզում արդեն շատ եմ տվել :Smile:

----------


## Shauri

Ես տա՞մ  :Blush:  Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներն են Սամը, Զալը և Ռուդաբեն  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ շաատ անհաջող լիներ, չէին գուշակի
> ուրեմն իմացողը գիտի


Հարցի հաջող կամ անհաջող լինելը ոչ թե գուշակվել-չգուշակվելով է որոշվում, այլ պատասխանի միանշանակությամբ:  :Wink:  Էնպիսի անուն է, որ մի հազար հատ գրքում կարելի է  գտնել, իսկ էդպես շատ անհետաքրքիր է:
Լավ, Shauri-ն ինձնից առաջ անցավ:  :Sad:  Կմնամ հետո:  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Ես տա՞մ  Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներն են Սամը, Զալը և Ռուդաբեն


Ֆիրդուսու "Շահնամե"-ից է

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե հիմա ես եմ հարց տալիս  :Tongue: 
Ահագին հեշտ է  :Tongue: 
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Snowball-ը:

----------


## Մանոն

> Դե հիմա ես եմ հարց տալիս 
> Ահագին հեշտ է 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Snowball-ը:


Բյուր ջան…երևում է ոչ ոք չի իմանում այդ ձնագնդիկին, ի՞նչ կլինի ասա պատասխանը ու փոխիր հարցը, թեման հոգեվարքի մեջ է  :Tongue:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Օրվելի անասնաֆերմայից ա:

----------


## Մանոն

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Լորենը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի րոպե, չնայած կարծում էի, թե փիլիսոփան կգուշակի, բայց Մասսագետը ճիշտ էր, այնպես որ հիմա նրա հերթն է  :Tongue:

----------


## lili-4

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Լորենը:


Կարծում եմ «Պրոֆեսոր Դոուլի գլուխը» գրքից է
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Էմիլիան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ «Պրոֆեսոր Դոուլի գլուխը» գրքից է
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Էմիլիան:


Ալբերտո Մորավիայի «Արհամարհանք» վեպի հերոսուհու անունն *Էմիլիա* էր.. Բայց դե չգիտեմ՝ դու նրան նկատի ունես թե ոչ...  :Unsure:

----------


## lili-4

> Ալբերտո Մորավիայի «Արհամարհանք» վեպի հերոսուհու անունն Էմիլիա էր.. Բայց դե չգիտեմ՝ դու նրան նկատի ունես թե ոչ...


Ապրես, ճիշտ է, ինձ թվում էր, թե դա միայն 40-ից հետո են կարդում :Wink: 
Կարող ես հարցդ գրել :Smile: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ո՞ր վեպի (վիպակի) հերոսն է *Ժիլ Լանթիե*ն։

----------


## Root

Ֆրանսուազ Սագան - Un peu de soleil dans l’eau froide / Հայրեն չեմ կարդացել բայց երեևի մոտավորապես սենց տարգմանած լինեն/

"Մի փոքր արև սառը ջրում :"

(Կտոր մը արև պող ջրում)

Հ.Գ. Հարց չեմ տալու շարունակեք :

----------


## Annushka

Root-ի տված լիազորագրով հարց եմ գրում ես :LOL: 

Որ գրքի հերոսուհին է Ռեյն Քարթերը  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Root-ի տված լիազորագրով հարց եմ գրում ես
> 
> Որ գրքի հերոսուհին է Ռեյն Քարթերը



Այրես Մերդոկ  /Замок На Песке/ հայրեն երևի ... Ավազի վրայի դղյակը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞ր վեպի (վիպակի) հերոսն է Ժիլ Լանթիեն։





> Ֆրանսուազ Սագան - Un peu de soleil dans l’eau froide / Հայրեն չեմ կարդացել բայց երեևի մոտավորապես սենց տարգմանած լինեն/


Վա՜յ մամա ջան… ո՞նց եք հիշում: Էդ իմ սիրած գործերից է, բայց ոչ մի հերոսի անուն բացարձակապես չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Root

> Վա՜յ մամա ջան… ո՞նց եք հիշում: Էդ իմ սիրած գործերից է, բայց ոչ մի հերոսի անուն բացարձակապես չեմ հիշում:



Ես գրադարան չհաճախող մարդ եմ ալարում եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  պրիխոդիտսյա պերեչիտիվատ վսյո զանովո ի զանովո  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> Ես գրադարան չհաճախող մարդ եմ ալարում եմ  պրիխոդիտսյա պերեչիտիվատ վսյո զանովո ի զանովո


բա հարցը՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Root

> բա հարցը՞


Ապսարա ջան ես հարց չեմ տալիս .. Ուլուանայի հետ հատուկ կոնտրակտ ունեմ  :LOL:  :LOL: 
նենց որ զիջում եմ Ձեզ հարգելիս:

----------


## Apsara

> Ապսարա ջան ես հարց չեմ տալիս .. Ուլուանայի հետ հատուկ կոնտրակտ ունեմ 
> նենց որ զիջում եմ Ձեզ հարգելիս:


Ես եմ ուզում հարց տալ, բավական հեշտ հարց է, ու գրքի հերոսուհին է Տիլլոտաման

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ապսարա ջան ես հարց չեմ տալիս .. Ուլուանայի հետ հատուկ կոնտրակտ ունեմ 
> նենց որ զիջում եմ Ձեզ հարգելիս:


Աչքիս մի հատ առանձին կոնտրակտ էլ պիտի կազմենք պատասխանելուդ հետ կապված։  :LOL:

----------

Srtik (20.05.2015)

----------


## Root

Չեք ուզում չեմ պատասխանի ,մենակ նախորոք ասեք որ իզուր էտքան չգրեմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  ես վերջերս շատ ալարկոտ եմ դառել

----------


## Մանոն

> Ես եմ ուզում հարց տալ, բավական հեշտ հարց է, ու գրքի հերոսուհին է Տիլլոտաման


Կարծեմ Եֆրեմովի  "Лезвие бритвы"-ի մեջ կար այդ անունով հերոսուհի: :Think:

----------


## Apsara

> Կարծեմ Եֆրեմովի  "Лезвие бритвы"-ի մեջ կար այդ անունով հերոսուհի:


Այո, նա գլխավոր հերոսուհին է:
հերթը Ձերն է Մանոն, շարունակեք

----------


## Մանոն

> Այո, նա գլխավոր հերոսուհին է:
> հերթը Ձերն է Մանոն, շարունակեք


Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ռավիկը:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ռավիկը:


«Հաղթական կամարը»
իմ սիրած կերպարներից...

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է ԱՍՊԵՏ ԴԵ ԳՐԻՅՈՆ:

----------


## Մանոն

> «Հաղթական կամարը»
> իմ սիրած կերպարներից...
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է ԱՍՊԵՏ ԴԵ ԳՐԻՅՈՆ:


Ասպետ Դե Գրիյոն Մանոն Լեսկոյին ցմահ սիրահարված հերոս է :Smile: 
Աբբա Պրեվո «Մանոն Լեսկո»:
Բայց հարց գրելու ժամանակ չունեմ, կներեք: 
Ով ուզում է հերթս փոխանցում եմ նրան:

----------


## Amaru

Էխ, դժվար հարցեր չունեմ  :Blush: 

Ո՞ր գրքից ա Ազազելլոն  :Smile:

----------


## Root

Նույն գրքից ինչ որ Աբբադոննան: Չնայած չգիտես ինչի Սամաելը չկար ընդեղ:

----------


## Amaru

Ես հուդդայական առասպելաբանության մասին չէի...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Apsara

Мастер и Маргарита
Булгаков

Որ գրքի հերոսն է Դեյվիդ Մելլորին

----------


## Root

Брат мой, враг мой, Митчелл Уйлсон

----------


## Apsara

> Брат мой, враг мой, Митчелл Уйлсон


ճիշտ է, հենց հիմա այդ գիրքն եմ կարդում, դե Ռօօթ, խախտիր ևս մեկ անգամ պայմանագիրդ Անահատի հետ, մի հարց տուր :Wink:

----------


## Root

> ճիշտ է, հենց հիմա այդ գիրքն եմ կարդում, դե Ռօօթ, խախտիր ևս մեկ անգամ պայմանագիրդ Անահատի հետ, մի հարց տուր


Չէ հընգեր ջան ... մեր պայմանը պայմանա  :Tongue:  .. 
նենց որ /արդեն արտահայտած կարծիքի ` կնամոլի կեցվածքից դուրս չգալու համար/ *ոչ թե զիջում եմ*, այլ *սիրով եմ զիջում* իմ հարցի իրավունքը քեզ   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> Չէ հընգեր ջան ... մեր պայմանը պայմանա  .. 
> նենց որ /արդեն արտահայտած կարծիքի ` կնամոլի կեցվածքից դուրս չգալու համար/ *ոչ թե զիջում եմ*, այլ *սիրով եմ զիջում* իմ հարցի իրավունքը քեզ


Շաաատ հուզվեցի, բայց այդ իրավունքը կընդունեմ

Որ գրքի հերոսն է Օլեգ Կոշեվոյը

----------


## Root

> Շաաատ հուզվեցի, բայց այդ իրավունքը կընդունեմ
> 
> Որ գրքի հերոսն է Օլեգ Կոշեվոյը


Ֆադեև "Երիտասարդ Գավարդիա"
Next

----------


## Apsara

> Ֆադեև "Երիտասարդ Գավարդիա"
> Next


 փաստորեն ես հարցեր եմ տալու դու պատասխանես, ու դրանով որոշվի թե ով է ավելի շատ գիրք կարդացել՝ ես թե դու: Լավ հետաքրքիր մրցավազք կստացվի

Լարիսա Դմիտրեեվնա

----------


## Մանոն

> փաստորեն ես հարցեր եմ տալու դու պատասխանես, ու դրանով որոշվի թե ով է ավելի շատ գիրք կարդացել՝ ես թե դու: Լավ հետաքրքիր մրցավազք կստացվի
> 
> Լարիսա Դմիտրեեվնա


Քանի Root-ը ակումբում չէ, պատասխանեմ. :Wink: 
Օստրովսկի, "Бесприданница".

----------


## Apsara

> Քանի Root-ը ակումբում չէ, պատասխանեմ.
> Օստրովսկի, "Бесприданница".


ճիշտ է :Smile: , շարունակիր

----------


## Մանոն

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Սեսիլը:

----------


## impression

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Սեսիլը:


"Բարև, թախիծ" Ֆրանսուազ Սագան  :Wink: 
Հարց տալու իրավունքը՝ ցանկացողին  :Smile:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Սամվելը

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Սամվելը


Ո՞ր Սամվելը, Րաֆֆու՞։  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Շահեն Թաթիկյան՝ Նրա Ճանապարհը, նդեղել միհատ տավարի ցավ Սամվել կա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե որ ոչ ոք չի գրում, հաջորդը ես եմ առաջարկում. ո՞ր վիպակից է Տրուբաչը:

----------


## Root

Օսեեվաի մոտ մի հատ Տրուբաչ կա "Վասեկ Տրուբաչն ու իր ընկերները" բայց երևի դու ուրիշ Տրուբաչի ի նկատի ունեիր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, ես ուրիշ Տրուբաչի նկատի ունեմ ու ուզում եմ, որ հենց էդ մեկին էլ նշեք  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Չէ՛, ես ուրիշ Տրուբաչի նկատի ունեմ ու ուզում եմ, որ հենց էդ մեկին էլ նշեք


Դիկովսկու ՕՊԵՐԱՑԻԱնել չի չէ ?

----------


## Մանոն

Կարո՞ղ է «Բրեմենյան երաժիշտներ»-ից է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛  :LOL: 

Հուշում. հեղինակը հայ է

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Դե որ ոչ ոք չի գրում, հաջորդը ես եմ առաջարկում. ո՞ր վիպակից է Տրուբաչը:


Էդ էն ձեր 3-րդ կուրսի գրքից չէ՞ր… Սրտային Տրուբաչ, ստամոքսային տրուբաչ, ուղեղատրուբաչներ, աղիքահետանցքաարագանդային Տրուբաչիկներ:

----------


## Apsara

երեխեք թեման քնեց, Բյուր շատ մի տանջի ասա վերջապես ում ի նկատի ունեիր ու նոր հարց տուր,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, չեմ ասելու: Մի քիչ էլ մտածեք:

----------


## Մանոն

> Չէ՛, չեմ ասելու: Մի քիչ էլ մտածեք:


Նախանձելի համբերություն ունես Բյուր :Hands Up: , կոտորեցիր մեզ, դե ասա վերջապես :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում էի, որ գոնե Arisol-ը կասի, բայց երևի կյանքում այս թեմա չի մտել:
Ինչևէ, հեղինակը Լուսինե Վայաչյանն է, վիպակը կոչվում է «Բալագոյե»:
Նորն եմ առաջարկում: Բավական հեշտ է նրանց համար, ովքեր կարդացել են գիրքը:
Ո՞ր գրքից է Շուշանիկ Կուրղինյանը:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ո՞ր գրքից է Շուշանիկ Կուրղինյանը:


Այն որ Շուշանիկ Կուրղինյանը բանաստեղծուհի է, որ երկար ժամանակ կարծել են, թե Ավետիք Իսահակյանի սիրո առարկան է եղել, բայց հետո պարզվել է, որ ուրիշ Շուշանիկի էր սիրում` գիտեի: Բայց որ ինչ-որ գրքի հերոսուհի է՝ չգիտեի:  :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այն որ Շուշանիկ Կուրղինյանը բանաստեղծուհի է, որ երկար ժամանակ կարծել են, թե Ավետիք Իսահակյանի սիրո առարկան է եղել, բայց հետո պարզվել է, որ ուրիշ Շուշանիկի էր սիրում` գիտեի: Բայց որ ինչ-որ գրքի հերոսուհի է՝ չգիտեի:


Հա՛, նաև մի գրքում կա: Ի դեպ, բավական հաջողված գործ է  :Smile: 

Հուշում. հեղինակը ժամանակակից է, հայ է:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հեղինակը երևի  Շուշան Ավագյան, բայց գրքի անվանումը  չեմ հիշում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղինակը երևի Շուշան Ավագյան, բայց գրքի անվանումը չեմ հիշում


 :Hands Up:  Ես չգիտեի, որ կգուշակվի: Քանի որ բավական բարդ առաջադրանք էր, ընդունում ենք առանց գրքի վերնագրի: Իսկ գիրքը կոչվում է «Գիրք-անվերնագիր»:
Քո հերթն է  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Տակ, ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է *Ռոբերտ Կինքեյդը*:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես մի հատ գրող գիտեմ. Ջամայկա Քինքեյդ
Չլինի՞ նրա հերոսներից է  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Չէ, բայց մասամբ մոտենում ես . հեղինակի անունը հերոսի անվան հետ ա համընկնում, բայց ոչ ազգանվան   :Smile: 
Հուշում. հերոսուհու անունն էլ Ֆրանչեսկա Ջոնսոն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, Գուգոն ասեց:
Չէ՛, մեռնեի, չէի իմանա: Էդ գիրքը չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Եսիմ, մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ էդ գիրքը համարվում ա սիրո ամենաուժեղ պատմություններից մեկը, առավել ևս որ ունի իրական հիմք: Իրադարձությունները կարծեմ մեր դարի վաթսունականներին են:
Գիրքն ինձ վրա ահագին տպավորություն ա թողել. եսիմ, կյանքի ցավոտ կողմերն էին:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ: Հնարավոր ա, երբ որ հարկ ա՝  զերծ պահի    ճակատագրական սխալներ անելուց:

Գրքի հիման վրա ֆիլմ էլ կա հանած /որը չեմ տեսել/, խաղում են Մերիլ Ստրիպն ու Քլինտ Իստվուդը, կարծեմ, ու կարծեմ օսկարի ա ներկայացվել, թե արժանացել…

----------


## Apsara

Մադիսոն, "Կոմսության կամուրջներ"

----------


## Մանոն

*«Մեդիսոն նահանգի կամուրջները»*
Իրոք խոր հոգեբանական, լավ գործ է: Պատմվում է մի կնոջ մասին, որի ապրած կյանքի *4 օրերն* ամբողջությամբ շրջեցին հերոսուհու ողջ ներքնաշխարհը…արժե կարդալ, կամ գոնե ֆիլմը նայել: Այդ ֆիլմում Մերիլ Ստթիփը  կնոջ լավագույն դերի համար մեծ ճանաչում է գտել, իսկ ֆիլմը արժանացել է օսկարի: 
Նկարում Մեդիսոն նահանգի այն կամուրջն է, որը ճակատագրական եղավ Ֆրանչեսկայի և Ռոբերտի համար:

Հ.Գ. Իսկ ու՞ր է հարցը:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ապսարան թող տա հարցը :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Վայ կներեք, իմ պատճառով խաղը կանգնել է
ուրեմն որ գրքի հերոսն է Պավել Լասովը

----------


## Amaru

Թե՞ Վլասով  :Unsure:

----------


## Մանոն

> ուրեմն որ գրքի հերոսն է Պավել Լասովը


եթե *Պավել Վլասովն* է, ուրեմն Մաքսիմ Գորկիի «*Մայրը*» վեպից է:

----------


## Apsara

> եթե *Պավել Վլասովն* է, ուրեմն Մաքսիմ Գորկիի «*Մայրը*» վեպից է:


Ճիշտ ես Մանոն, քո հերթն է

----------


## Apsara

քանի որ Մանոնը ուշանում է իսկ իմ սիրելի թեման քնում, նորից ես հարց կտամ

Վեռա Պավլովնա

----------


## Kita

> քանի որ Մանոնը ուշանում է իսկ իմ սիրելի թեման քնում, նորից ես հարց կտամ
> 
> Վեռա Պավլովնա


Չերնիշեվսկիյ - "Ի՞նչ անել":

----------


## Apsara

> Չերնիշեվսկիյ - "Ի՞նչ անել":


Այո, դե Կիտա ջան շարունակի

----------


## Kita

> Այո, դե Կիտա ջան շարունակի


Էհհ…

Որ գրքի հերոսուհին է Սեսիլ Վոլանժը:

----------


## Մանոն

> Որ գրքի հերոսուհին է Սեսիլ Վոլանժը:


Ֆրանսուազ Սագան «Բարև թախիծ»-ի մեջ կար հերոսուհի Սեսիլ: Բայց ազգանունը ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում, նա՞ է:

----------


## Kita

> Ֆրանսուազ Սագան «Բարև թախիծ»-ի մեջ կար հերոսուհի Սեսիլ: Բայց ազգանունը ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում, նա՞ է:


Ոչ :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Էհհ…
> 
> Որ գրքի հերոսուհին է Սեսիլ Վոլանժը:


Շոդերլո դե Լակլո «Վտանգավոր կապեր»։

----------


## Kita

> Շոդերլո դե Լակլո «Վտանգավոր կապեր»։


Ճիշտ է :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտ է


Ուրեմն հիմա իմ հերթն է։  :Smile: 

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Ջուլիա Լամբերտը։

----------


## Մանոն

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Ջուլիա Լամբերտը։


Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ  «*Թատրոն*»

----------


## ivy

> Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ  «*Թատրոն*»


Հա:  :Smile: 
Հիմա քո հերթն է:

----------


## Մանոն

Դէ ուրեմն՝
*Ժյուլի    դ՛Էգլմոն*

----------


## Kita

> Դէ ուրեմն՝
> *Ժյուլի    դ՛Էգլմոն*


Manon մի քիչ էլ չես հուշի :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

> Manon մի քիչ էլ չես հուշի


 Ականջդ կանչի Root :Blush: 
Լավ...ասում եմ հեղինակի անունը. Օնորե դ՛Բալզակ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր զգում եմ, որ ծանոթ անուն է…
«Կուրտիզանուհիների պերճանքն ու թշվառությունը» երևի  :Think:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ախր զգում եմ, որ ծանոթ անուն է…
> «Կուրտիզանուհիների պերճանքն ու թշվառությունը» երևի


Չէ.... :Tongue: 
Մի քիչ էլ մտածեք, եթե այսօրվա մեջ չգտնեք, երեկոյան կգրեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

աաաաաաաաա, հիշողություն եմ ասել է  :LOL:  Ավելի ճիշտ՝ հիշողության բացակայություն:
«Երեսնամյա կինն» է, չէ՞: Հենց նա էլ Ժյուլին է:
Եթե էս անգամ էլ սխալվեմ, ահավոր կամաչեմ:  :Blush:

----------


## Մանոն

> աաաաաաաաա, հիշողություն եմ ասել է  Ավելի ճիշտ՝ հիշողության բացակայություն:
> «Երեսնամյա կինն» է, չէ՞: Հենց նա էլ Ժյուլին է:
> Եթե էս անգամ էլ սխալվեմ, ահավոր կամաչեմ:


 :LOL: Բայց լավ չարչարեցի չէ՜: Իհարկե չես սխալել, Բյուր ջան, շարունակիր…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Phoebe  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

> Phoebe


Անդունդի եզրին, տարեկանի արտում՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այո՛, քո հերթն է  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

> Այո՛, քո հերթն է


Երեխեք ջան, հերթս զիջում եմ, որովհետև ես քանի օրը սիստեմատիկ չեմ մտնում ակումբ, կարող է չկարողանամ հետևել.

----------


## Universe

> Երեխեք ջան, հերթս զիջում եմ, որովհետև ես քանի օրը սիստեմատիկ չեմ մտնում ակումբ, կարող է չկարողանամ հետևել.


Օկայ… Եթե կարելի է, էս անգամ էլ ես գրքի հերոսի անուն ասեմ, իսկ դուք գուշակեք  :Blush: 
*
Ո՞ր վեպի հերոսներից էր Ռութը (Root)... (Նաեւ գրողի անունը)*  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Օկայ… Եթե կարելի է, էս անգամ էլ ես գրքի հերոսի անուն ասեմ, իսկ դուք գուշակեք 
> *
> Ո՞ր վեպի հերոսներից էր Ռութը (Root)... (Նաեւ գրողի անունը)*


Համոզված եմ, որ մի քանի տասնյակ գրքեր գոյություն ունեն, որտեղ Ռութ անունով հերոսուհի կա:  :Smile: 
Մի քիչ կոնկրետացրու. ազգանուն չու՞նի այդ Ռութը:

----------


## Մանոն

Գուցե Ջեկ Լոնդոնի «Մարտին Իդեն»-ի՞ց է:

----------


## Universe

> Գուցե Ջեկ Լոնդոնի «Մարտին Իդեն»-ի՞ց է:


 :Clapping:  Գուշակեց  :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է *Ռալֆը*, և ո՞վ է հեղինակը:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է *Ռալֆը*, և ո՞վ է հեղինակը:


Պաուլո Կուելիո` "11 րոպե"

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Վասուդեվան, և ո՞վ է հեղինակը:

----------


## Մանոն

> Պաուլո Կուելիո` "11 րոպե"


Ո՛չ Կարեն ջան, …Այնպես որ պատասխանողը հիմա ստիպված է եկու հարցին էլ պատասխանել :Tongue: 
Հուշման կարգով ասեմ, որ իմ պահած սիրավեպի հեղինակը *Ժորժ Սանդն* է:

----------


## Amaru

Մանոն  :Smile: 
Մի տեսակ անկապ ա ստացվում. օրինակ էս դեպքում պատասխանողը որտեղի՞ց իմանար՝ կոնկրետ ո՞ր Ռալֆին եք ի նկատի ունեցել  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Մանոն 
> Մի տեսակ անկապ ա ստացվում. օրինակ էս դեպքում պատասխանողը որտեղի՞ց իմանար՝ կոնկրետ ո՞ր Ռալֆին եք ի նկատի ունեցել


Դէ հուշումս բա ինչի՞ համար էր Amaru :Smile: 
Լավ, ասեմ,  դա Ժորժ Սանդի հանրահայտ  «*Ինդիանա*» սիրավեպն է, որի հիման վրա ֆիլմ էլ կա նկարահանված:
Կարեն ջան-ի հարցը մնում է ուժի մեջ :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Դե Ձեր հուշումը հարցից ուշ էր տրվել…  :Smile: 

պատասխանը կոնկրետ չգիտեմ  :Blush:  գիտեմ, որ Վասուդևայի՝ Կրիշնայի հոր մասին ինչ-որ աշխատություն կա հինդի լեզվով…  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսներից է Վասուդեվան, և ո՞վ է հեղինակը:


Գերման Գեսսե «Սիդդհարդհա»  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Գերման Գեսսե «Սիդդհարդհա»


Ոչ ոք չի ուզում ասել՝ ճիշտ էր պատասխանը, թե ոչ:   :Xeloq: 
Ինչևէ, թեման հետաքրքիր է. եկեք շարունակենք:  :Smile: 

Հեշտ հարց եմ տալիս:  :Wink: 

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ջոնաթան Լիվինգստոնը, ի դեպ նա մարդ չէ, այլ ճայ... այն էլ ՝ շատ հայտնի: Համարյա ասեցի գրքի վերնագիրը, մնաց հեղինակին հիշեք:  :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

> Ոչ ոք չի ուզում ասել՝ ճիշտ էր պատասխանը, թե ոչ:  
> Ինչևէ, թեման հետաքրքիր է. եկեք շարունակենք: 
> 
> Հեշտ հարց եմ տալիս: 
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ջոնաթան Լիվինգստոնը, ի դեպ նա մարդ չէ, այլ ճայ... այն էլ ՝ շատ հայտնի: Համարյա ասեցի գրքի վերնագիրը, մնաց հեղինակին հիշեք:


Ռիչարդ Բախ՝ Ջոնաթան Լիվինգսթոն ճայը հայ , թե դա չի ՞  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիչարդ Բախ՝ Ջոնաթան Լիվինգսթոն ճայը հայ , թե դա չի ՞


Էդ «հայ»-ը լավ իմպրովիզ էր:  :Wink: 
Շարունակիր, քո հերթն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Էդ «հայ»-ը լավ իմպրովիզ էր: 
> Շարունակիր, քո հերթն է:


 :Smile:  ~ իմ հարցը նույնպես հեշտ կլինի որ գրքից է Աղասին?

----------


## ivy

> ~ իմ հարցը նույնպես հեշտ կլինի որ գրքից է Աղասին?


Խ. Աբովյան «Վերք Հայաստանի»: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Խ. Աբովյան «Վերք Հայաստանի»:


այո, այո  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> այո, այո


Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ուոլտեր Ֆաբերը (Walter Faber): Իմ սիրած գրքերից է... 
 :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ուոլտեր Ֆաբերը (Walter Faber): Իմ սիրած գրքերից է...


Մ.Ֆրիշա "Homo Ֆաբեր"

----------


## ivy

> Մ.Ֆրիշա "Homo Ֆաբեր"


Մաքս Ֆրիշ (վերջում առանց ա-ի): 
Քո հերթն է:   :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Анна Сергеевна

----------


## Dayana

> Анна Сергеевна


Елизавета Абаринова-Кожухова - 	 Царь мышей 

Հուսով եմ չեմ սխալվում  :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> Елизавета Абаринова-Кожухова - 	 Царь мышей 
> 
> Հուսով եմ չեմ սխալվում


Չէ Դայանա ջան սխալ ես, ռուս գրականության կլասիկների մեջ փնտրեք :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

վույ  :Blush: 

Ուրեմն  Чехов " Дама с собачкой "
Եթե էս էլ սխալ լինի  :Shok:  էլ գիրք չեմ կարդալու  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> վույ 
> 
> Ուրեմն  Чехов " Дама с собачкой "
> Եթե էս էլ սխալ լինի  էլ գիրք չեմ կարդալու


Այ հիմա ճիշտ ես, շարունակի

----------


## schuschanik

> Анна Сергеевна


Եթե չեմ սխալվում Աննա Ախմատովայի գործերից է :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Այ հիմա ճիշտ ես, շարունակի


Ես էի սխալ  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

:Think:  
Նենց գրեմ որ հեշտ լինի  "Աուրելիանո Բուենդիա"  :Smile:

----------


## impression

"100 տարվա մենություն" Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես  :Smile: 

Ո՞ր գրքի երկրորդական հերոսուհիներից էր Տիկնիկ-ը  :Smile:  Նրա ԱՆՈՒՆՆ էր Տիկնիկ

----------


## Dayana

> "100 տարվա մենություն" Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես 
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի երկրորդական հերոսուհիներից էր Տիկնիկ-ը  Նրա ԱՆՈՒՆՆ էր Տիկնիկ


Գոնե մի 10 րոպե սպասեիր էլի  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> "100 տարվա մենություն" Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես 
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի երկրորդական հերոսուհիներից էր Տիկնիկ-ը  Նրա ԱՆՈՒՆՆ էր Տիկնիկ


Հուշում կարելի՞ է: 
Գրքի հեղինակը հա՞յ է:

----------


## impression

Այո  :Wink:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

30-ական թվականներ: 
Հերոսի անունն է Ռավիկ: 
Մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 30-ական թվականներ:
> Մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ էր:


Այս երկուսն ավելորդ էր  :Tongue: 
«Հաղթական կամար» (հեղինակ՝ Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ)

----------


## impression

Ուտյու՜, հլը մի րոպե՜, ես սենց չեմ խաղում  :Diablo: 
Իմ հարցին պատասխանել ե՞ք, որ անցաք առաջ:  :Goblin: 
Կրկնում եմ հարցը՝ ո՞ր գրքի երկրորդական հերոսներից մեկի ԱՆՈՒՆՆ էր Տիկնիկ: Կրկնում եմ, հեղինակը հայ է  :Smile:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Այս երկուսն ավելորդ էր 
> «Հաղթական կամար» (հեղինակ՝ Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ)


:drug Ես ասեցի կարողա չիմանաք, են 2-ն էլ որպես հուշում գրեցի  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ուտյու՜, հլը մի րոպե՜, ես սենց չեմ խաղում 
> Իմ հարցին պատասխանել ե՞ք, որ անցաք առաջ: 
> Կրկնում եմ հարցը՝ ո՞ր գրքի երկրորդական հերոսներից մեկի ԱՆՈՒՆՆ էր Տիկնիկ: Կրկնում եմ, հեղինակը հայ է


Լօլ դժվար հարց ես տվել :dream

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի րոպե, ես ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, էսօր ահավոր լկստված եմ ու դրա իրավունքն ունեմ, դրա համար իմ հարցն եմ դնում  :LOL: 
Ու քանի որ լկստվածոտ եմ, ոչ ստանդարտ հարց եմ տալիս: Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է իր ամուսնուն դիմում "Tatie" փաղաքշական անունով:

----------


## ivy

> Ուտյու՜, հլը մի րոպե՜, ես սենց չեմ խաղում 
> Իմ հարցին պատասխանել ե՞ք, որ անցաք առաջ: 
> Կրկնում եմ հարցը՝ ո՞ր գրքի երկրորդական հերոսներից մեկի ԱՆՈՒՆՆ էր Տիկնիկ: Կրկնում եմ, հեղինակը հայ է


 :Think: 
Չգիտեմ ինչի համոզված եմ, որ բացի քեզնից ոչ ոք այս ակումբում չգիտի հարցիդ պատասխանը:  :Xeloq:

----------


## impression

Չէ, հաստատ Նարեկն էլ գիտի, քանի որ ինքն ա տվել էդ գիրքը, որ կարդամ, լավ, ասում եմ՝ Վահրամ Մարտիրոսյան "Սողանք"  :Wink: 
Բյուրիկ, հարցիդ պատասխանը չգիտեմ, նենց որ հարցը մնում է նույնը  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Մի րոպե, ես ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, էսօր ահավոր լկստված եմ ու դրա իրավունքն ունեմ, դրա համար իմ հարցն եմ դնում 
> Ու քանի որ լկստվածոտ եմ, ոչ ստանդարտ հարց եմ տալիս: Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է իր ամուսնուն դիմում "Tatie" փաղաքշական անունով:


Է. Հեմինգուեյ «*Տոնը, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է*»: Որքան հիշում եմ հերոսուհու անունը Հեդլի էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մանո՛ն, քո հերթն է  :Smile: 

Էս գիրքը ինձ տանում ա, աչքիս կյանքում չեմ վերջացնելու  :LOL:

----------


## Մանոն

> Մանո՛ն, քո հերթն է


 :Smile: Ո՞վ էր *Էսպերանսը*:

----------


## Մանոն

Երեխե՞ք.....Էս ել Դյումա կարդացող չկա՞: :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխե՞ք.....Էս ել Դյումա կարդացող չկա՞:


Ես շատ եմ կարդացել, բայց ինչ-որ տեղը չեմ բերում: Աչքիս կա՛մ իմ չկարդացած գրքերից է, կա՛մ էլ հավեսով մոռացել եմ:

----------


## Մանոն

Լավ, ասեմ ուրեմն. *Էսպերանսը*, որը նշանակում է հույս, Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդու անունն էր: Նովելը հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է «Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդին», և այն գրել է Դյումայի որդին`հոր մահից հետո: (Երևի գիտեք, որ նա էլ հոր նման գրող է եղել) Ավաղ շատ տխուր ավարտ  ունի  :Sad:  
Հարցի իրավունքը փոխանցում եմ ցանկացողին:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Լավ, ասեմ ուրեմն. *Էսպերանսը*, որը նշանակում է հույս, Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդու անունն էր: Նովելը հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է «Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդին», և այն գրել է Դյումայի որդին`հոր մահից հետո: (Երևի գիտեք, որ նա էլ հոր նման գրող է եղել) Ավաղ շատ տխուր ավարտ  ունի  
> Հարցի իրավունքը փոխանցում եմ ցանկացողին:


Մանոն ջան, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում, "Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդին" գրքի հեղինակը ռուս է: Համենայն դեպս Դյուման չի հաստատ: Ինձ այդ գիրքը դուր չի եկել, չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի երկու անգամ ձեռքս ընկել է ու Դյումայի անուն վրան չեմ կարդացել

----------


## Մանոն

Cassiopeia ջան, չճմարիտ ես, ես իրոք շփոթել եմ,  «Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդին» գրել է ոչ թե Դյումա որդին, այլ ԺՅՈՒԼ ԼԵՐՄԻՆԱ-ն:  :Blush: Еххх, старость не радость
Բայց մի բան չհասկացա, եթե չես կարդացել, որնց կարո՞ղ էր դուր գալ, կամ չգալ :Tongue:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բայց մի բան չհասկացա, եթե չես կարդացել, որնց կարո՞ղ էր դուր գալ, կամ չգալ


Դե, մի քանի էջ կարդացել եմ, դուրս չի եկել, չեմ շարունակել…
Լավ, քանի որ հարցը բացակայում է, ես այն կտեղադրեմ. *Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ֆաբրիցիոն*:

----------


## Kita

Ստենդալից է, անունը հայերեն չգիտեմ գրքի :Blush: 
բայց ռուսերեն՝ Пармская обитель

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ստենդալից է, անունը հայերեն չգիտեմ գրքի
> բայց ռուսերեն՝ Пармская обитель


Հայերեն՝ "Պարմի մենաստանը", պատասխանը ճիշտ է, Կիտա, սպասում ենք հերթական հարցին:

----------


## The_only_one

Քանի որ Կիտան լռումա, որոշեցի ես միջամտեմ :Smile: Որ գրքի հերոսնա Յուջինը?

----------


## Fantazy

Յուջին Վիտլա
Թեոդոր Դրայզեր "Հանճարը":

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Ո՞վ է Ժավեռը, որ գրքի երկրորդական հերոսներից է:

----------


## ivy

> Ո՞վ է Ժավեռը, որ գրքի երկրորդական հերոսներից է:


Վիկտոր Հյուգո՝ «Թշվառները»:

----------


## Fantazy

Ճիշտ ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Որ գրքի հերոսն է Իտեն Հոուն?  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտ ես:


Ուրեմն իմ հերթն է:  :Smile: 
Ո՞ր գրքից է Բալդինին:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Ուրեմն իմ հերթն է: 
> Ո՞ր գրքից է Բալդինին:


Վայ կներես  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն իմ հերթն է: 
> Ո՞ր գրքից է Բալդինին:


Ոչ ոք չգիտի՞ պատասխանը:   :Smile: 
Հուշում եմ. այս գիրքը շատ ճանաչված է, դրա հիման վրա ֆիլմ է նկարվել, Կիոմոսկվայում էլ ցույց էին տալիս անցյալ տարի:  Բալդինիի դերն էլ Դաստին Հոֆմանն էր խաղում: 
Ստեղծագործությունը միստիկ-հոգեբանական բնույթ ունի, որի գլխավոր սյուժեն պտտվում է բույրերի ու հոտերի շուրջը...  :Smile: 

Էհ, լրիվ արդեն ասեցի, մնաց մեկը ի մի բերի:   :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Ոչ ոք չգիտի՞ պատասխանը:  
> Հուշում եմ. այս գիրքը շատ ճանաչված է, դրա հիման վրա ֆիլմ է նկարվել, Կիոմոսկվայում էլ ցույց էին տալիս անցյալ տարի:  Բալդինիի դերն էլ Դաստին Հոֆմանն էր խաղում: 
> Ստեղծագործությունը միստիկ-հոգեբանական բնույթ ունի, որի գլխավոր սյուժեն պտտվում է բույրերի ու հոտերի շուրջը... 
> 
> Էհ, լրիվ արդեն ասեցի, մնաց մեկը ի մի բերի:


Վայ, ոնց շուտ չէի նկատել :Smile: 
Патрик Зюскинд «Парфюмер» :Wink: 
Չգիտեի, որ ֆիլմը կա :Xeloq: 
Մեկնումեկդ շարունակեք, որ թեման չկանգնի, հիմա ոչ մի հերոս միտքս չի գալիս :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ դժվար բան  :Tongue: 
Ո՞ր վիպակի հերոսուհին է Ատրինէն:

----------


## impression

> Մի հատ էլ դժվար բան 
> Ո՞ր վիպակի հերոսուհին է Ատրինէն:


Վիպակը չեմ գիտեր, ջանիկս, համա վստահաբար կրնամ ըսել, որ հեղինակը Զապել Եսայանն է:  :LOL:  Խոնարհաբար կաղաչեմ բարեգութ գտնվիլ և ընդունել սա որպես լիարժեք պատասխան, այլապես պիտի պարտավորվիմ քեզմե խնդրել վերոհիշյալ վիպակն ու տանջվիլ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հարցի իրավունքը թողնում եմ ցանկացողին  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լի՛լ, մեռա  :LOL:  Դու դեմք ես: Դե լավ, որ էդքանն ասել ես, ընդունում եմ: Վիպակն էլ կոչվում է «Վերջին բաժակը»:
Դե սպասեք մի հատ էլ հարց տամ:  :Tongue: 
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Մոլին:  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կներեք, Մոլի չէ, Հոլի է  :Love:  Սխալ էի հիշում

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Էս իմ հարցը անտեսվեց?  :Jpit:

----------


## Մանոն

> Էս իմ հարցը անտեսվեց?


Բայց դու որևէ հարցի պատասխա՞ն էիր գտել: 



> Կներեք, Մոլի չէ, Հոլի է  Սխալ էի հիշում


Բյուր ջան, փոքր հուշում արա հա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, փոքր հուշում արա հա…


Նախ՝ Հոլլի, ոչ թե Հոլի: Փնտրել չկա:
Այս ստեղծագործության ֆիլմն էլ կա: Պատասխանը կարելի է գտնել ֆորումում: Բայց որոնելու համակարգից օգտվել չկա:

----------


## Մանոն

> Նախ՝ Հոլլի, ոչ թե Հոլի: Փնտրել չկա:
> Այս ստեղծագործության ֆիլմն էլ կա: Պատասխանը կարելի է գտնել ֆորումում: Բայց որոնելու համակարգից օգտվել չկա:


Ֆի՞լմ, հիմա միայն «Крепкий орешек» ֆիլմի հերոսուհին միտքս ընկավ, նա էլ էր Հոլլի  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՛չ: Կարծեմ գիրքն ենք գուշակում, ոչ թե ֆիլմը:
Բայց ֆիլմից էլ հուշում անեմ: Գլխավոր դերում կարծեմ Էլիզաբեթ Թեյլորն է: Ես չեմ տեսել այդ ֆիլմը:
Գրքի հեղինակն ամերիկացի է: Վերջերս մեծ աղմուկ էր հանել «Սառնարյուն սպանություն» վեպը, կարծեմ նույնիսկ Նոբելյան մրցանակ էր ստացել:

----------


## Kita

Թրումեն Կապոտե. «Նախաճաշ Թիֆընիի մոտ»

----------


## Dayana

:Blush:  իսկ ես չէի էլ մտբերել, չնայած կարդում եմ   :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թրումեն Կապոտե. «Նախաճաշ Թիֆընիի մոտ»


Քո հերթն է: Թեմայի վերնագիրը լավ էլ արտագրել ես:

----------


## Kita

> Քո հերթն է: Թեմայի վերնագիրը լավ էլ արտագրել ես:


Բա ամեն օր աչքիս դեմն է :Wink:  բացի դրանից ավելի հեշտ է կոպի անել :Tongue:  :Wink: 

Ուրեմն ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Օկտավը:

----------


## Tigana

Իսկ ով կասի որ կամ ում գրքի հերոսն է Սմոք Բելյուն,շատ հեշտ ա :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Իսկ ով կասի որ կամ ում գրքի հերոսն է Սմոք Բելյուն,շատ հեշտ ա


Ջեկ Լոնդոն. երկու գործ են  «Սմոք Բելյու» և «Սմոքն ու Պստիկը»
_Լոնդոնը ջահել ժամանակներիս ամենասիրելի գրողն էր:_ :Blush:

----------


## Tigana

> Ջեկ Լոնդոն. երկու գործ են «Սմոք Բելյու» և «Սմոքն ու Պստիկը»
> _Լոնդոնը ջահել ժամանակներիս ամենասիրելի գրողն էր:_


Կազինոյում рулетка-ի պատմությունը լավն ա չէ :Hands Up:

----------


## Monk

> Կազինոյում рулетка-ի պատմությունը լավն ա չէ


Ծռված անիվը?  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Դե լավ , ասեք` Սայրես Սմիթը որ գրքի հերոսներից է :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դե լավ , ասեք` Սայրես Սմիթը որ գրքի հերոսներից է :


Ժյուլ Վեռն, Խորհրդավոր կղզին

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց
Ո՞վ է Շիկո-ն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ է Շիկո-ն


Ալեքսանդր Դյումա՝ «Կոմսուհի Դը Մոնսորո»

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ալեքսանդր Դյումա՝ «Կոմսուհի Դը Մոնսորո»


Կարելի է և այդպես… Դյումայի գրեթե բոլոր ստեղծագործություններում էլ կարելի է հանդիպել Շիկոյին՝ արքայական ծաղրածուին, որն ավելի էր քան ծաղրածուն :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոս(ուհի)ն Ջորջեթը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոս(ուհի)ն Ջորջեթը:


Չեխովի գրածներից է՞: :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՛չ, հեղինակն ամերիկացի է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թու՛, պատասխան չկա, նոր բան եմ առաջարկում:
Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Իզաբելան կամ Ժեննին:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Թու՛, պատասխան չկա, նոր բան եմ առաջարկում:
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Իզաբելան կամ Ժեննին:


Կարո՞ղ է Մոպասանի «Մի կյանք» :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սխալ է: Բայց հավատացած եմ, որ Ակումբում կա մարդ, որ գիտի:
Իզաբելա, Ժեննի, Ժենեվեվա… Սրանք բոլորը նրա անուններն են: Հերոսներից է նաև Լյուդվիգը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Որ գրքի հերոսն է Սեսիլը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ գրքի հերոսն է Սեսիլը


ֆրանսուազ սագան բարև թախիծ
Դուք իմ հարցին պատասխանեք: Թթվեց արդեն  :Angry2:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սխալ է: Բայց հավատացած եմ, որ Ակումբում կա մարդ, որ գիտի:
> Իզաբելա, Ժեննի, Ժենեվեվա… Սրանք բոլորը նրա անուններն են: Հերոսներից է նաև Լյուդվիգը:


Ռեմարկ չի? Սեւ օբելիսկ.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, վերջապես: Որ դու չլինեիր, երևի սաղ Ակումբը մի երեք տարի տառապելու էր  :LOL:

----------


## Մանոն

> Սխալ է: Բայց հավատացած եմ, որ Ակումբում կա մարդ, որ գիտի:
> Իզաբելա, Ժեննի, Ժենեվեվա… Սրանք բոլորը նրա անուններն են: Հերոսներից է նաև Լյուդվիգը:


 :Blush:  ՈՒշացումով հիշեցի...Այդ հերոսուհին "раздвоение личности" ուներ կարծեմ, ու իրեն Իաբելլա էլ անվանում, թեև անունը Ժեննի էր...



> Ռեմարկ չի? Սեւ օբելիսկ


 :Think:  Իսկ հարցը ե՞րբ կլինի:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ներողություն. Ահա հերոսի անունը` Ֆիտց Չիվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒշացումով հիշեցի...Այդ հերոսուհին "раздвоение личности" ուներ կարծեմ, ու իրեն Իաբելլա էլ անվանում, թեև անունը Ժեննի էր...


Ուղղակի Ռեմարկի ժամանակներում դեռ անձի բազմակիությունն ու շիզոֆրենիան նույն հիվանդությունն էին համարվում, դրա համար Ռեմարկը երկուսը մեկի մեջ է նկարագրել: Աղջիկը վառ արտահայտված շիզոֆրենիա էլ ուներ, բայց իրականում դրանք երկուսն իրար հետ չեն հանդիպում: Մի քիչ բարդ է էդ պահը, բայց դե ներում ենք Ռեմարկին: Իսկ Ժեննին նրա անձերից մեկն էր: Իսկական անունը Ժենեվեվա էր:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ներողություն. Ահա հերոսի անունը` Ֆիտց Չիվել:


«Ասք ծաղրածուի և մարդասպանի մասին», հեղինակին չեմ հիշում բայց:

----------


## ars83

Գլուխ չհանեցի, թե ում հերթն է  :Tongue: , թույլ տվեք ես էլ մի հարց տամ։

Ո՞ր ստեղծագործության հերոսն է Մակար Դևուշկինը (Макар Девушкин).

----------


## ars83

> Գլուխ չհանեցի, թե ում հերթն է , թույլ տվեք ես էլ մի հարց տամ։
> 
> Ո՞ր ստեղծագործության հերոսն է Մակար Դևուշկինը (Макар Девушкин).


Փաստորեն, անծանոթ հերոս է...  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

Достоевский - «Бедные люди»

Բեռնար Ռիե՞:

----------


## Mitre

> Достоевский - «Бедные люди»
> 
> Բեռնար Ռիե՞:


Կամյու   Ժանտախտ

----------


## Mitre

*Հարց *  հերոսի անունն է   Ուիլիամ Սեմուել Հարրիս

----------


## Հայկօ

Ռեվա՜նշ :Goblin:  :Smile: : Ջերոմ Կ. Ջերոմ - Երեքը նավակում՝ չհաշված շանը:

----------


## Mitre

> Ռեվա՜նշ: Ջերոմ Կ. Ջերոմ - Երեքը նավակում՝ չհաշված շանը:


Էտ  Ռևանշը ,որ գրքի հերոսն ա չգիտեմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հարցը տուր

----------


## Հայկօ

Ռենդել Պ. ՄակՄյորֆի

----------


## Mitre

> Ռենդել Պ. ՄակՄյորֆի


Քեն Քիզի   Կկվի բնի վրա

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Խոսե Արկադիո

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գ. Գ. Մարկես - «100 տարվա մենությու՞ն»

----------


## Հայկօ

Խոսե Արկադիո Բուենդիա, էդ գրքում պարբերաբար ծնվում էին, մի 10-12 հատ կար :gigi:

Գիբարյան

----------


## Mitre

> Խոսե Արկադիո Բուենդիա, էդ գրքում պարբերաբար ծնվում էին, մի 10-12 հատ կար :gigi:


Երևի *հոգի*,ինչ անենք ,որ հայ չեն

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Խոսե Արկադիո Բուենդիա, էդ գրքում պարբերաբար ծնվում էին, մի 10-12 հատ կար :gigi:
> 
> Գիբարյան


Սոլյարիս    Լեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իիիիիիի, ես ավելի շուտ եմ պատասխանել, իմ հերթն ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Mitre

> Իիիիիիի, ես ավելի շուտ եմ պատասխանել, իմ հերթն ա


Դե հարցրու :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քուին
Դե մի ամիս զբաղվեք  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երևի *հոգի*,ինչ անենք ,որ հայ չեն


«Հատ» բառին վերաբերող սմայլիկս (:gigi) չստացվեց...  :Smile:  Գիրքը իմ անձնական Top10-ում է:
*StrangeLittleGirl* Ներո՛ղ, քի՛ր  :Goxakan: : Ուշադիր լսում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասել եմ  :Smile:  
Քուին

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քուին
> Դե մի ամիս զբաղվեք


Շա՜տ անորոշ է: Ամեն տեղ կա՝ Շեքսպիրի բոլոր գործերից սկսած մինչև Քերոլի «Ալիսը»: Թե՞ հենց իր անունն է Քուին:

----------


## Mitre

> Ասել եմ  
> Քուին


Էլերի Քուին   և  գրողների կեղծանունն է և հերոսի անունը  ,դեդեկտիվ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Quinn
Չէ՛, ես էդ մեկը չեմ պահել  :LOL: 
Էլի իբր դետեկտիվ ա, բայց սուտի:

----------


## Mitre

> Quinn
> Չէ՛, ես էդ մեկը չեմ պահել 
> Էլի իբր դետեկտիվ ա, բայց սուտի:


Էտ Քուինի անունը գրի,թե չէ ինչ գրեմ կասես դա չի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ու մի ամիս չե, մի տարի կտևի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծեմ անուն չուներ, հենց տենց մենակ ազգանունն էր գրվում:

----------


## Հայկօ

Պոլ Օստեր - Ապակե քաղա՞քը:

----------


## Mitre

> Կարծեմ անուն չուներ, հենց տենց մենակ ազգանունն էր գրվում:


Դա չեղավ, հաջորդը կգրեմ Իվան ,կասեմ ազգանուն չուներ ու ողջ ռուս գրականությունը կքրքրենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պոլ Օստեր - Ապակե քաղա՞քը:


Վա՜յ, մարդը ասեց, ի՞նչ ես շուխուռ անում  :LOL: 
Հայկօ, մենակ ճիշտն ասա, կարդացե՞լ ես:

----------


## Mitre

> Վա՜յ, մարդը ասեց, ի՞նչ ես շուխուռ անում 
> Հայկօ, մենակ ճիշտն ասա, կարդացե՞լ ես:


Ուիլսոնի պատմությունը չի՞

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Պիտի փաթռդը անեմ,  ինձ չեք  լռեցնի

----------


## Հայկօ

StrangeLittleGirl Կարդացել եմ (էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը՝ http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/ost...aya_trilogiya/)




> Պիտի փաթռդը անեմ,  ինձ չեք  լռեցնի


 :Sad:  :Think:  Չեմ հասկանում [գնաց IQ-ն ստուգելու]

Գայ Մոնտեգ

----------


## Mitre

> StrangeLittleGirl Կարդացել եմ (էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը՝ http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/ost...aya_trilogiya/)
> 
> 
>  Չեմ հասկանում [գնաց IQ-ն ստուգելու]
> 
> Գայ Մոնտեգ


451 աստիճան ֆարենհայտով   Ռեյ Բրեդբերի

----------


## Հայկօ

«451 ըստ Ֆարենհեյտի»  :Hands Up:  Կարդալուց հետո ցանկացած տպագիր բան քեզ գանձ է թվում: Ի դեպ՝ վերնագրի իմաստը գիտե՞ս:

----------


## Mitre

> «451 ըստ Ֆարենհեյտի»  Կարդալուց հետո ցանկացած տպագիր բան քեզ գանձ է թվում: Ի դեպ՝ վերնագրի իմաստը գիտե՞ս:


Կարծես թե գլխի եմ ընկնում
Վան Տոխ  սա հարցն էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայկօ, ես էլ կարծում էի, թե միակ ցնդած հայը ես եմ, որ Օսթերի եռագրությունը կարդացել է:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆարենհեյտի սանդղակով 451-ն այն ջերմաստիճանն է, որի ժամանակ բոցավառվում է թուղթը: Ապագայում բոլոր գրքերը վառելու են, նենց որ՝ հիմիկվանից անցեք e-book-ների  :Jpit: 

Կարել Չապեկ - Պատերազմ Սալամանդրների հետ: Չեմ կարդացել, բայց ասում են՝ Google-ը հզոր ուժ է  :Jpit:  Լավ, էս արդեն ֆեյր փլեյ չեղավ...

----------


## Mitre

> Ֆարենհեյտի սանդղակով 451-ն այն ջերմաստիճանն է, որի ժամանակ բոցավառվում է թուղթը: Ապագայում բոլոր գրքերը վառելու են, նենց որ՝ հիմիկվանից անցեք e-book-ների


Կարաս ասես ,թե ցելսիուսով ինչքան կլինի էտ 451-ը

----------


## Mitre

Վան Տոխ  որ՞ գրքի հերոսն է

----------


## Mitre

Պատասխանող չկա՞

----------


## Հայկօ

451F = 233C




> Պատասխանող չկա՞


Տե՛ս՝ մի երկու պոստ վերև:

----------


## Mitre

դե հարց տուր ուրեմն

----------


## Հայկօ

Խնդրեմ. Գերալտ:

Դահլիճի օգնություն. երկար սպիտակ մազեր ունի:
Զանգ ընկերոջը. ինքը թուր շատ է սիրում:

Գիրքը (գրքերը) կարդացած մարդն իսկույն հայտնվում է իմ Best 100 ցուցակում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էն լեհ գրողի գրքերից չէ՞ր:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էդ ո՞ր լեհ գրողի :Goblin: : Գերալտի կախարդ ընկերուհու անունն ի՞նչ էր [գնաց լանցետի հետևից՝ սրտից կասկածի որդ հանելու համար]:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Յենեֆերի՞ն նկատի ունես  :LOL: 




> Գիրքը (գրքերը) կարդացած մարդն իսկույն հայտնվում է իմ Best 100 ցուցակում:


Մի վախեցիր, ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ էդ ցուցակում չհայտնվեմ  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ինչ վերաբերում է հեղինակին, ne vzpomínám si

----------


## Հայկօ

Անջեյ Սապկովսկի: Կազմակերպությունը ցուցակում չհայտնվել ցանկացողներին և հայտնվել չցանկացողներին խնդրում է գրանցվել www.ihatetop100-haykomustdie.ftw սայտում: Կոլեկտիվ հայտերի դեպքում՝ զեղչեր:  :Jpit: 

Սրտատրոփ սպասում եմ հարցին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սալի Քերոլ  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆրենսիս Սկոտ Ֆիցջերալդ - Սառցե դղյակը: Ի դեպ, թեմայի վերնագիրն է «*գրքի* հերոսը», ոչ թե պատվածքի:
Միակ բանն է, որ Ֆիցջերալդից կարդացել եմ, Մեծն Գեթսբին չհաշված: Ախմախ գործ է, ըստ իս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաաաա՜, ես էլ ասեցի պատմվածք դնեմ, էն էլ անհայտ, որ չգուշակվի  :Sad:  Հա՛, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ ախմախ գործ է: Միակ պատմվածքն է նրա գրածներից, որ կարդացել եմ… Հետաքրքիր է, որ Ֆիցջերալդի հարցում իմ ու Հեմինգուեյի ճաշակները համընկնում են  :LOL: 

Ինչևէ, քո հերթն է:

----------


## Հայկօ

Շարունակում եմ քարանձավային թեման. Իլայջա Բեյլի (ֆանտաստիկա, դետեկտիվ):

----------


## ars83

> Достоевский - «Бедные люди»
> 
> Բեռնար Ռիե՞:


+  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ոչ ոք չգիտի՞՝ Իլայջա Բեյլին ով է: Մի գործընկեր էլ ուներ՝ Ռ. Սեմի անունով:

----------


## Հայկօ

Լա՛վ, գրեմ պատասխանը. *Այզեկ Ազիմով - Պողպատե քարանձավներ
*
Դե որ արդար լինի, ես հարց չեմ գրում, սպասում եմ...

----------


## Լուսիանա

Լավ, ես գրեմ
Ժորժ Դյուրուա

----------


## Հայկօ

Բա դու Մոպասանի «Bel Ami»-ն չէի՞ր սիրու՜մ...  :Smile:  Երբեք մի կատակեք Ռոմանո ավարտածների հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Բա դու Մոպասանի «Bel Ami»-ն չէի՞ր սիրու՜մ...  Երբեք մի կատակեք Ռոմանո ավարտածների հետ


Էլի՜ չեմ սիրում, ուղղակի զզվում եմ, ստոր կերպար :Bad: , 
հիմա քո հերթն ա :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ռաուլ Ռազորբաք

*Հը՞ն:

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ռաուլ Ռազորբաք*


Ուֆ  :Smile: :

Ճիշտ պատասխանն է՝ *Բերնար Վերբեր - Թանատագնացները (Tanatonauts)*:


Լավ: Հարց՝ *Ջոն Բլեքսորն*:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուֆ :
> 
> Ճիշտ պատասխանն է՝ *Բերնար Վերբեր - Թանատագնացները (Tanatonauts)*:
> 
> 
> Լավ: Հարց՝ *Ջոն Բլեքսորն*:


Հայկօ, լավ ես ?????

----------

Dorian (23.05.2009), Վիշապ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ: Հարց՝ Ջոն Բլեքսորն:


Սյոգունի մեջի տղեն ա; Ջեյմս Կլավել;

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, լավ ես ?????


Հը-ըն:




> Սյոգունի մեջի տղեն ա; Ջեյմս Կլավել;


Ճիշտ ա: Պռիզ վ ստուձիյու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հը-ըն:


Դե եսիմ, ապեր: Կես տարիա առաջ քո դրած հարցերին ես պատասխանում:

----------


## Մանոն

Թարմացնեմ մոռացված թեման. 

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն էր *Ժիլ*ը: 

Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ Տրիբունը չի նեղանա  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Պատահաբար նկատի չունե՞ք արդյոք *Ժիլ Դե Ռեցին*:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն էր Ժիլը:


Հաստատ Բալզակ ա: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, «Խորտակված պատրանքները»: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում՝ կուրտիզանուհիները:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Թարմացնեմ մոռացված թեման. 
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն էր *Ժիլ*ը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ Տրիբունը չի նեղանա


Սագանի՝ «Մի քիչ արև պաղ ջրի մեջ»-ում կար Ժիլլ հաստատ, կարող ա դայա :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Մանոն

> Սագանի՝ «Մի քիչ արև պաղ ջրի մեջ»-ում կար Ժիլլ հաստատ, կարող ա դայա


Հա Երվանդ ջան :Wink: , շարունակիր հարցադրումը:

----------


## Tanamasi

Մեկ ամիս անց անիրավունք հարց  :Tongue: . 
Ո՞ր գրքի պեռսոնաժն է *Ռոբերտ Էկլին*։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեկ ամիս անց անիրավունք հարց . 
> Ո՞ր գրքի պեռսոնաժն է *Ռոբերտ Էկլին*։


Սելինջերի "Catcher in the rye" («Տարեկանի արտում, անդունդի եզրին») գրքից է, գլխավոր հերոսի՝ Հոլդենի հարևաններից (roommate) մեկը։

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սելինջերի "Catcher in the rye" («Տարեկանի արտում, անդունդի եզրին») գրքից է, գլխավոր հերոսի՝ Հոլդենի հարևաններից (roommate) մեկը։


Ճիշտ է։  :Smile:  Զիլ կերպար է չէ՞։ Ինձ շատ էր դուր եկել  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտ է։  Զիլ կերպար է չէ՞։ Ինձ շատ էր դուր եկել


Հա, իդեալական «ներվերի դեղ»։  :Jpit: 

Ո՞ր գրքից է Ֆիլիպ Բոսինին։

----------


## Lion

«Սագա Ֆորսայթների մասի՞ն»  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Սագա Ֆորսայթների մասի՞ն»


Այո։  :Smile:  
Հարցդ գրի։  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Յակենգան  :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Յակենգան


Երեխաներին իրենց իրավունքները սովորեցնող կոմիկսներ չե՞ն։  :Think:  Դպրոցական տարիներիցս ինչ-որ տենց բան հիշում եմ։

----------


## Lion

Ոչ  :Smile:  Կրկին փորձիր...

----------


## Gev77

> Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> Մի փոքր բարդացնե՞նք 
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսուհին է Քրիստին Դաեն


Գաստոն Լեռուա-Օպերայի ուրրվականը

----------


## Շինարար

Քանի որ նախորդ հարցին կարծես թե պատասխանվել է, իսկ նոր հարց չկա, ես հարցնեմ. Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Լյոնկա Պանտալեևը, ի դեպ իմ ամենասիրած գրքի ամենասիրած կերպարն է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քանի որ նախորդ հարցին կարծես թե պատասխանվել է, իսկ նոր հարց չկա, ես հարցնեմ. Ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Լյոնկա Պանտալեևը, ի դեպ իմ ամենասիրած գրքի ամենասիրած կերպարն է:


Շկիդ Հանրապետություն, մանկությանս ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (13.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բա հարցը ու՞ր ա,  Հայկ:  :Huh:

----------


## Legolas

> Բա հարցը ու՞ր ա,  Հայկ:


Հայկը ստեղ չի , ես հանցնեմ 

Լուիջի Վամպա:

----------


## Lion

*"Կոմս-Մոնտե Քրիստո"*

Պիեռ Բեզուխով...?

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *"Կոմս-Մոնտե Քրիստո"*
> 
> Պիեռ Բեզուխով...?


Պատերազմ և խաղաղություն :   :Smile: 

Շատ հեշտ` Դորիան Գրեյ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

իրա դիմանկարը  :Jpit: 
Մոռացել էի հարց դնել, լավ, հեշտ հարց - Պասպարտու  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

*80 օր աշխարհի շուրջը*

Լյապսիս Տրուբեցկոյ?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

12 աթոռ

Համբերթ Համբերթ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> 12 աթոռ
> 
> Համբերթ Համբերթ


Նաբոկովի Լոլիտայից ա չէ՞:



Ո՞վ էր Լև Նիկոլաևիչ Միշկինը:

----------

Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նաբոկովի Լոլիտայից ա չէ՞:
> 
> 
> 
> Ո՞վ էր Լև Նիկոլաևիչ Միշկինը:


Նույն ինքը՝ ապուշը, իսկ ո՞վ էր Կապին…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նույն ինքը՝ ապուշը, իսկ ո՞վ էր Կապին…


Միգուցե՞ «Թափառական երաժիշտ»-ի միջից  չորքոտանու մասին է խոսքը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Միգուցե՞ «Թափառական երաժիշտ»-ի միջից  չորքոտանու մասին է խոսքը:


Չորքոտանի էր, բայց իմ կարդացած գիրքը մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ էր կոչվում, բայց որ ասում ես, ուրեմն այդտեղ էլ կա, այդ մեկը չեմ կարդացել :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չորքոտանի էր, բայցիմ կարդացած գիրքը մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ էր կոչվում, բայց որ ասում ես, ուրեմն այդտեղ էլ կա, այդ մեկը չեմ կարդացել


Ո՞նց էր կոչվում, կարող ա ես եմ սխալ ասում:  :Xeloq: 

*Պլյուշկին*

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՞նց էր կոչվում, կարող ա ես եմ սխալ ասում:


«Առանց ընտանիքի», հեղինակ Հեկտոր Մալո, բայց մեջը թափառական երաժիշտ կար:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> «Առանց ընտանիքի», հեղինակ Հեկտոր Մալո, բայց մեջը թափառական երաժիշտ կար, իսկ Պլյուշկինին տեղը չեմ բերում:


Ահա, կարևորը նույն գրքի մասին էր խոսքը;  :Jpit: 

Յա, ո՜նց չգիտես Պլյուշկինին:   :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

Դե գիտեմ, որ գրքից ա, բայց սուտի ձև չբռնեմ էլի, թե Գոգոլ եմ կարդացել :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե գիտեմ, որ գրքից ա, բայց սուտի ձև չբռնեմ էլի, թե Գոգոլ եմ կարդացել


Դե հարց գրի, հա՜րց:  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

Քանի որ Լյոնկա Պանտալեևին արդեն գրել եմ, մյուս սիրածս գրական կերպարն էլ գրեմ՝ իշխան Անդրեյ, դե սա շատ հեշտ ա, նենց որ գտնողը թող շատ չպարծենա :Smile:

----------


## Lion

"Պ և Խ"  :Smile: 

*Մորիս Մուստանգեր*?

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Քանի որ Լյոնկա Պանտալեևին արդեն գրել եմ, մյուս սիրածս գրական կերպարն էլ գրեմ՝ իշխան Անդրեյ, դե սա շատ հեշտ ա, նենց որ գտնողը թող շատ չպարծենա


Պատերազմ և խաղաղություն: :hpart

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> "Պ և Խ" 
> 
> *Մորիս Մուստանգեր*?


Անգլուխ ձիավորը:  :Smile: 


Մոռացա....


*Ո՞վ էր Գուինպլենը:*

Հ.Գ. Քիչ մը դժվար:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հյուգո, «Ծիծաղող մարդը» :lopaz

Մուադ'Դիբ

----------


## Rhayader

Ֆրենկ Հերբերթ, «Դյունա»
Ջիբրայիլ Ֆերեշտե

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հյուգո, «Ծիծաղող մարդը» :lopaz
> 
> Մուադ'Դիբ


Դյունա

Բիլբո Բեգինս (որպես գլխավոր, այլ ոչ թե երկրորդական հերոս)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ֆրենկ Հերբերթ, «Դյունա»
> Ջիբրայիլ Ֆերեշտե


Հմմ..  :Think: 

Աստվածաշու՞նչ: Գաբրիել հրեշտակ...

Հայկ, «Հոբիթն» ա, համ էլ քո հերթը չի, սուս մնա  :Jpit: :

----------

Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դյունա
> 
> Բիլբո Բեգինս (որպես գլխավոր, այլ ոչ թե երկրորդական հերոս)


Իհարկե մատանիների տիրակալը: Ափսոս չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հմմ.. 
> 
> Աստվածաշու՞նչ: Գաբրիել հրեշտակ...
> 
> Հայկ, «Հոբիթն» ա, համ էլ քո հերթը չի, սուս մնա :


Թե՞ Ղուրան

----------

Շինարար (14.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հմմ.. 
> 
> Աստվածաշու՞նչ: Գաբրիել հրեշտակ...
> 
> Հայկ, «Հոբիթն» ա, համ էլ քո հերթը չի, սուս մնա :


Թե՞ Ղուրան

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թե՞ Ղուրան


Ես թարգմանության հետ էի  :Smile: :

----------


## Rhayader

Բեբաշարներ, Ահմեդ Սալման Ռուդշիի «Սատանայական բանաստեղծությունների» միջի հնդկական կինոյի աստղը))) ինչպես նաև Սալադին Չամչան:
Հերոսի անունն իսկապես Ղուրանից է վերցրած, բայց մենք, ինձ թվում է, գեղարվեստական գրքեր ենք քննարկում:
Հաջորդը: Թոմաս Հենգուայեր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հաջորդը: Թոմաս Հենգուայեր:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ «Ալի Բաբան և քառասուն ավազակները» գրքի ավազակներից ա  :Think: :

----------


## Arpine

Լավ թեմա եմ գտել  :Jpit: 

Կլարա Պեգոտտի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հին ու բարի Դեյվիդ Կոպպերֆիլդ



Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

----------


## Arpine

> Հին ու բարի Դեյվիդ Կոպպերֆիլդ
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Չենք մոռանում նոր հերոսի անուն դնել, խնդրեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էթթիքուս Ֆինչ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էթթիքուս Ֆինչ:


Հարպեր Լի, «To Kill a Mockingbird»

Լեյտենանտ Դեն Տեյլոր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆորեսթ Գամփ  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ֆորեսթ Գամփ


Ճիշտ ա, դե մի բան էլ դու ասա )):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեշտ բան. Տոմաշ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեշտ բան. Տոմաշ


Ժող, էս ինչու՞ եք լռվել:  :Sad:  ես էլ ասեցի` հեշտ բան եմ գրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրտս կանգնում ա, որ էս թեման սենց հեշտ բանի վրա լռվել ա: Հուշում. Տոմաշի կնոջ անունն էլ Թերեզա էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

թեման ակտիվացնում եմ: մինչև հիմա չիմացա՞ք Տոմաշն ու Թերեզան որ գրքից են:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> թեման ակտիվացնում եմ: մինչև հիմա չիմացա՞ք Տոմաշն ու Թերեզան որ գրքից են:


է՞ս գրքից ա ««The Unbearable Lightness of Being»», շնորհակալությունները Գուգո ձյաձյաին  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (04.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> է՞ս գրքից ա ««The Unbearable Lightness of Being»», շնորհակալությունները Գուգո ձյաձյաին


թու քեզ, դաղալություն անել չի կարելի: բայց լավ, դե քո հերոսին ասա:

----------

Անվերնագիր (04.04.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ալբերտ Կրոպ

----------


## մարիօ

> Ալբերտ Կրոպ


«На Западном фронте без перемен»

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բիլ, Դինա, Լորի
Որ գրքից են?

----------


## delicate

եկեք շարունակենք էս խաղը (ապրի հեղինակը շատ լավ բան է մտածել)  
Քանի որ ես չգիտեմ թե որ գրքից են Բիլը, Դինան, Լորին  հարցը  ես եմ տալիս 
ո՞ր գրքի հերոսն է Ամարանտա Ուրսուլան (թեև գրքի անունը կրկնվելու է)

----------


## mnowak

Ո՞ր գրքից են այս հերոսները
Արթուր Դենթ, Ֆորդ Պրեֆեկտ, Զաֆոդ Բիբլբրոքս

----------


## delicate

բայց ետ որտեղից եք գտնում ետ գրքերը ու ոնց եք հասցնում կարդալլ  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Звездочка, Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունից» են  :Smile: 
Ո՞ր գրքից են Չորեքշաբթին ու Ստվերը  :Jpit: 
(Wednesday ու Shadow)

----------


## GriFFin

> Звездочка, Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունից» են 
> Ո՞ր գրքից են Չորեքշաբթին ու Ստվերը 
> (Wednesday ու Shadow)


Զարմացա, որ Հեմինգուեյական հերոսների անուններ չես գրել  :LOL:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Звездочка, Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունից» են 
> Ո՞ր գրքից են Չորեքշաբթին ու Ստվերը 
> (Wednesday ու Shadow)


Ամերիկյան աստվածները  :Smile: 

Ո՞ր գրքից են Ֆեանորը, Յավաննան, Լութիենը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ո՞ր գրքից են այս հերոսները
> Արթուր Դենթ, Ֆորդ Պրեֆեկտ, Զաֆոդ Բիբլբրոքս


Էս մեկը մենակ էր մնացել: «The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy»:




> Ամերիկյան աստվածները 
> 
> Ո՞ր գրքից են Ֆեանորը, Յավաննան, Լութիենը:


Սիլմարիլիոնն ա  :Smile: :

Օկ, ո՞ր գրքից են էս վեկերը. Ալեքս, Ջորջի, Փիթ, Դիմ:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (19.04.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Օկ, ո՞ր գրքից են էս վեկերը. Ալեքս, Ջորջի, Փիթ, Դիմ:


Clockwork Orange. 

Իսկ Ռոլանդի, Էդդիի, Սյուզաննայի ու Ջեյքի, հա մեկ էլ` Օյի կա-տետը ո՞ր գրքից ա:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Clockwork Orange. 
> 
> Իսկ Ռոլանդի, Էդդիի, Սյուզաննայի ու Ջեյքի, հա մեկ էլ` Օյի կա-տետը ո՞ր գրքից ա:


The Dark Tower ^^

Հմմ… Լեոպոլդ Բլում, Ստիվեն Դեդալուս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> The Dark Tower ^^
> 
> Հմմ… Լեոպոլդ Բլում, Ստիվեն Դեդալուս:


Ուլիսես  :Love: 
Լեֆթի, Դեզդեմոնա, դոկտոր Փիլիպոսյան

----------

մարդագայլուկ (19.04.2015)

----------


## delicate

Օթելլո (Շեքսպիր)     
որ գրքից է Ֆրոնա Ուելսը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օթելլո (Շեքսպիր)     
> որ գրքից է Ֆրոնա Ուելսը


Օթելլոն չի Звездочка  :Wink: 
Դեզդեմոնան շփոթեցնող ա, բայց դրա համար մի քանի ուրիշ հերոսների անուններ էլ եմ գրել:

----------


## Ասկանիո

Որ գրքից է Բենվենուտո Չելինին

----------


## kitty

> Որ գրքից է Բենվենուտո Չելինին


Ալեքսանդր Դյումա "Ասկանիո"

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ հերթի մեջ յա՜



> Լեֆթի, Դեզդեմոնա, դոկտոր Փիլիպոսյան


Չիմացա՞ք  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Մի հատ հերթի մեջ յա՜
> 
> Չիմացա՞ք


Միդլսե՞քս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միդլսե՞քս:


Հա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ասկանիո

> Եկեք գրենք որևէ հերոս(ուհու)ի անուն, ու գտնենք, թե ո՞ր գրքից է այն: Պարտադիր չէ, որ լինեն միայն գլխավոր հերոսներ: Ճիշտ պատասխանողն ինքն է հարցադրում: Դժվարանալու դեպքում  հարց տվողը կարող է հուշումներ անել: 
> Առաջին հարցը շա՜տ հեշտ է  
> Ո՞ր գրքի հերոս(ուհի)ն է *Մերսեդեսը*:


Դյումա- Կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստո

----------


## Ասկանիո

Որ՞ գրքի հերոսն է Ռասկոյլնիկովը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դյումա- Կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստո


Ասկանիո ջան, հին գրառումներից ես փորել  :Smile:  Էս թեմայում հիմա Լեոյի հերթն ա, որ գրքի հերոս առաջարկի: Բայց որ շատ ես ուզում...



> Որ՞ գրքի հերոսն է Ռասկոյլնիկովը


Դոստոևսկի - Ոճիր և պատիժ  :Jpit:

----------


## delicate

հիմա կարո՞ղ եմ ես հարց տալ

----------

